# Big Brother? *SPOILER ALERT!*



## Amelia

You watching it this season?  Did you ever like BB?  Has it jumped the shark?  It's another show I got into late so I can't compare it to what it was like when it was fresh.

I apparently didn't care enough to pay attention to when the new season would premiere.  Ooops.

But I cared enough to be glad I found the opener on Youtube.  



Big Brother 14 - Episode 1 - Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Amelia

My first impression is that I like the set up of this season's game better than last season's where they pitted past players against new folks.  Didn't seem at all fair to the new guys.  The first-timers didn't have a realistic chance to shine in any good way -- the main skill which they were rewarded for was properly genuflecting to the old-timers.  Hard to find anyone to root for in that season.

With the old-timers coming back as coaches instead of players the show still has the ratings draw of having popular past players present but the competitors have a more level playing field.


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> You watching it this season?  Did you ever like BB?  Has it jumped the shark?  It's another show I got into late so I can't compare it to what it was like when it was fresh.
> 
> I apparently didn't care enough to pay attention to when the new season would premiere.  Ooops.
> 
> But I cared enough to be glad I found the opener on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother 14 - Episode 1 - Part 1 - YouTube



I love it this year with the mentors.  I'm so happy Rachel is not one of them.

The people look good, athletic and pretty smart.  Love seeing Dan, Boogie, Janelle and even Britney although I didn't like Brit on her season.

It looks good.  Do you get BB After Dark on Showtime?


----------



## Amelia

No, we don't have cable.

Last year I followed a BB forum where they report in detail on the live feeds.  That was interesting.


----------



## hortysir

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You watching it this season?  Did you ever like BB?  Has it jumped the shark?  It's another show I got into late so I can't compare it to what it was like when it was fresh.
> 
> I apparently didn't care enough to pay attention to when the new season would premiere.  Ooops.
> 
> But I cared enough to be glad I found the opener on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother 14 - Episode 1 - Part 1 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it this year with the mentors.  I'm so happy Rachel is not one of them.
> 
> The people look good, athletic and pretty smart.  Love seeing Dan, Boogie, Janelle and even Britney although I didn't like Brit on her season.
> 
> It looks good.  Do you get *BB After Dark on Showtime*?
Click to expand...

DVR's it last night.
Watching now.


Geeky science kid can name all contestants, in order of eviction, from all 13 seasons!


----------



## hortysir

They're playing Fuck, Chuck, or Stuck.

Naming 3 people, you Chuck one off a cliff, have a one-time Fuck with another, and be Stuck for the rest of your life with the other.



Poor Dan was given Rosie, Hillary, and Oprah!!


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> No, we don't have cable.
> 
> Last year I followed a BB forum where they report in detail on the live feeds.  That was interesting.



Yep, they're called updaters.  I'm on one of those.


----------



## Sarah G

hortysir said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You watching it this season?  Did you ever like BB?  Has it jumped the shark?  It's another show I got into late so I can't compare it to what it was like when it was fresh.
> 
> I apparently didn't care enough to pay attention to when the new season would premiere.  Ooops.
> 
> But I cared enough to be glad I found the opener on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Big Brother 14 - Episode 1 - Part 1 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it this year with the mentors.  I'm so happy Rachel is not one of them.
> 
> The people look good, athletic and pretty smart.  Love seeing Dan, Boogie, Janelle and even Britney although I didn't like Brit on her season.
> 
> It looks good.  Do you get *BB After Dark on Showtime*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DVR's it last night.
> Watching now.
> 
> 
> Geeky science kid can name all contestants, in order of eviction, from all 13 seasons!
Click to expand...


Who does that kid look like, he reminds me of someone..  He's a crazy little geek.


----------



## Sarah G

hortysir said:


> They're playing Fuck, Chuck, or Stuck.
> 
> Naming 3 people, you Chuck one off a cliff, have a one-time Fuck with another, and be Stuck for the rest of your life with the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Dan was given Rosie, Hillary, and Oprah!!



Dan's my favorite winner.  He looks so sweet but he's ruthless.


----------



## konradv

I'm amazed how some of them picked up right away on the fact that there was a similarity between Willie and Russell Hantz from Survivor.  I'm also amazed that he came clean about it.  I'm guessing he learned a thing or two from his brother's total lack of a social game and is going to be more honest.  If they'd heard about it down the road, he'd be toast.  Maybe now they'll give him a chance to prove he's not his brother.


----------



## Sarah G

konradv said:


> I'm amazed how some of them picked up right away on the fact that there was a similarity between Willie and Russell Hantz from Survivor.  I'm also amazed that he came clean about it.  I'm guessing he learned a thing or two from his brother's total lack of a social game and is going to be more honest.  If they'd heard about it down the road, he'd be toast.  Maybe now they'll give him a chance to prove he's not his brother.



There is already a coup forming to get him out.  Frank is seeking revenge.  I never watch Survivor but it seems his brother is hated.


----------



## Amelia

OMG ... I just dropped in on that life feed forum and got quite the spoiler.  

Looks like they've been talking about today's events for about 60 pages.  I have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Sherry

I wish I had more self-control to keep from peeking at the spoilers...so far I've held out, but as we get deeper into the game I'll probably cave.


----------



## Amelia

Well, as much as I want to talk about this thing which if I read right is a shocker,  I won't .... at least not until I'm done reading over there.  


No seriously ... I won't this week.  I'll behave.  But I did just ask the mods to add a spoiler warning to the title of the thread  in case someone slips.  ( :


----------



## MikeK

I just started watching and the only people I like so far are Britney, Danielle and Ian, but change is inevitable.  One thing that won't change is I absolutely despise Frank and I would love to see Willie beat the shit out of him.


----------



## Sarah G

It looks like there was a huge fight last night.  Willie was so pissed, he said he was gonna knock somebody out, it all had to do with Frank winning HOH.

He went downstairs, threw some pork rinds at Janell, said fuck you and called her a ****.  He was kicking doors, he head butted Joe 4 times and dor'd.  He walked out.  

So Frank put two people up anyway and they go on.  The live feeds were off for 3 1/2 hours but Showtime's BBAD was still on and they were talking all about it.


----------



## Sherry

Damn, that's taking sore loser to the extreme...I have no respect for pissy titty babies.


----------



## MikeK

Sherry said:


> Damn, that's taking sore loser to the extreme...I have no respect for pissy titty babies.


I just tuned in last week and immediately recognized Willie as a behavioral carbon copy of his brother, Russell, who was on Survivor and is the archetypal scumbag, a truly detestable character.  They look alike, sound alike, and there probably is a psychological link in their DNA.  

But because everyone else seemed to recognize the similarity he didn't represent the same kind of devious threat as his brother and so I felt no animosity toward him.  But Frank makes my horns pop out.  He is absolutely serpentine and I was hoping to see Willie react violently to his innetely treacherous nature.

But, too late.  And on with the show.


----------



## Sarah G

Joe said he doesn't have any ill will toward Willie for doing that, Joe was once a bully and he got help for that and isn't that way any longer.

I was wondering if he was trying to calm Willie down and it just backfired on him.  Head butting the poor guy is pretty despicable.  I hope people around Willie see that he has anger issues and take steps to protect his immediate family.


----------



## Amelia

Well, since the cat is out of the bag now ...... 

From reading that other site, I thought Willie did all that stuff on purpose just to get thrown out.  As if maybe he thought he could take the fall and save someone else from eviction this week.

Sounded like his frustration was real and his defeatist attitude after he lost control last week was real ... but the fight might have been an act .     Headbutts sound pretty extreme.  But it might have been part of an intentional show.  

Well, that's totally "for what it's worth".  I'm only going by what I read.




I agree with MikeK on having wanted Willie to kick Frank's butt in the game .... but that chapter is over.


----------



## Amelia

Well, they've managed to make this week suspenseful.


----------



## Amelia

They just did a touchy-feely family profile for Frank.

Last year they had Ragan do a nice story about what Rachel was like when he got to know her away from Big Brother.


Is that something they tend to do for players who have got a lot of people disliking them?  To make them seem more human?  

Or do they do that for prominent players, popular or not?


----------



## Sherry

I wonder if the noobs will go after the coaches...I'm thinking it's doubtful.


----------



## hortysir

Sherry said:


> I wonder if the noobs will go after the coaches...I'm thinking it's doubtful.



I don't see an alliance in Jilian and Will's future


----------



## Sherry

hortysir said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the noobs will go after the coaches...I'm thinking it's doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see an alliance in Jilian and Will's future
Click to expand...


I thought it was a riot that Wil saw right through Janelle's act.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed how some of them picked up right away on the fact that there was a similarity between Willie and Russell Hantz from Survivor.  I'm also amazed that he came clean about it.  I'm guessing he learned a thing or two from his brother's total lack of a social game and is going to be more honest.  If they'd heard about it down the road, he'd be toast.  Maybe now they'll give him a chance to prove he's not his brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is already a coup forming to get him out.  Frank is seeking revenge.  I never watch Survivor but it seems his brother is hated.
Click to expand...

(Thursday, 8/2)

I watched a few episodes of _Survivor_ and found Russell Hantz to be a truly despicable character.  I tuned into this season's Big Brother late and the similarity to Russell in brother Willie's personality was immediately apparent to me.  Those two obviously are genetically linked and I believe Spielberg could build a movie around their family.

I've only watched one other season of Big Brother, the one with Jordan, who is so real and uncomplicated a personality I was surprised that she won.  But she deserved it and I was happy for her.  

The Big Brother tv show is in absolute fact a genuine psych laboratory in which the effects of confinement on a variety of personalities may be observed over a protracted time frame.  So far the players I like are Britney, Shane and Danielle.  I don't care for the rest and I particularly dislike Frank.  I was hoping to see him evicted but was disappointed with tonight's development, which places Shane and Britney in a tenuous position.

Joe is becoming increasingly annoying with his big stupid mouth and obnoxious personality.  He's another reason for my disappointment tonight because he was on the eviction block, too, but was reprieved along with Frank.


----------



## Amelia

I love youtube!

While waiting for the next exciting episode of BB  it occurred to me that they might have Dan's first season, and sure enough!   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuGhBvJEtmE]Big Brother Season 10 Episode 1 - YouTube[/ame]


I only started watching a couple of years ago so I'm playing catch up now.  Get to see how he became the BB master he seems to be.  Did he have it from the beginning or did he figure it out along the way?


----------



## hortysir

Stayed up and watched After Dark Thursday night.

Danielle won HoH


They're already hinting at Noobs against Coaches, but alot of 'em ain't too keen on that idea since there's some strong players on the Coach's side.


----------



## Sarah G

hortysir said:


> Stayed up and watched After Dark Thursday night.
> 
> Danielle won HoH
> 
> 
> They're already hinting at Noobs against Coaches, but alot of 'em ain't too keen on that idea since there's some strong players on the Coach's side.



A lot's happened since then.  They play for POV on Saturdays and the coaches have already merged into the game and they're working to get each other out.  Getting crazy in there.

They're finally playing the game though.


----------



## hortysir

Sarah G said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stayed up and watched After Dark Thursday night.
> 
> Danielle won HoH
> 
> 
> They're already hinting at Noobs against Coaches, but alot of 'em ain't too keen on that idea since there's some strong players on the Coach's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot's happened since then.  They play for POV on Saturdays and the coaches have already merged into the game and they're working to get each other out.  Getting crazy in there.
> 
> They're finally playing the game though.
Click to expand...


Shit!
I was wiped out and missed After Dark, last night.

Who won POV?


----------



## Sarah G

hortysir said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stayed up and watched After Dark Thursday night.
> 
> Danielle won HoH
> 
> 
> They're already hinting at Noobs against Coaches, but alot of 'em ain't too keen on that idea since there's some strong players on the Coach's side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot's happened since then.  They play for POV on Saturdays and the coaches have already merged into the game and they're working to get each other out.  Getting crazy in there.
> 
> They're finally playing the game though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shit!
> I was wiped out and missed After Dark, last night.
> 
> Who won POV?
Click to expand...


Dipshit Danielle.  Right?


----------



## hortysir

Sarah G said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot's happened since then.  They play for POV on Saturdays and the coaches have already merged into the game and they're working to get each other out.  Getting crazy in there.
> 
> They're finally playing the game though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit!
> I was wiped out and missed After Dark, last night.
> 
> Who won POV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dipshit Danielle.  Right?
Click to expand...

IDK....you're telling me, remember.

I knew she got HOH, but I didn't know about POV


----------



## hortysir

I'm watching a movie, right now, and have BB DVR-ing, so I haven't seen yet.....


----------



## MikeK

I was very surprised to see Danielle hold up so well on the plank.  That girl has an impressive physical and mental constitution and my impression of her has changed.  I had expected either Frank or Shane to win but I should have remembered to never underestimate a woman's strength under pressure.  They are designed by Nature to endure.  

It looks like Frank will be leaving next because everyone but that nitwit, "Boogie," despises him.  

Happily, Joe (the loudmouth swamp yokel) has grown quiet.  He is a duplicate of someone I used to fantasize about suffocating or smashing in the mouth with an entrenching tool.  

Ian can't hide his hard-on for Ashley.  He might just win the game by virtue of pathos.


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> I was very surprised to see Danielle hold up so well on the plank.  That girl has an impressive physical and mental constitution and my impression of her has changed.  I had expected either Frank or Shane to win but I should have remembered to never underestimate a woman's strength under pressure.  They are designed by Nature to endure.
> 
> It looks like Frank will be leaving next because everyone but that nitwit, "Boogie," despises him.
> 
> Happily, Joe (the loudmouth swamp yokel) has grown quiet.  He is a duplicate of someone I used to fantasize about suffocating or smashing in the mouth with an entrenching tool.
> 
> Ian can't hide his hard-on for Ashley.  He might just win the game by virtue of pathos.



People are calling her the bunny boiler because she is stalking Shane.  Also she is last in the rankings at Jokersupdates.  She's been bashing Janelle and everyone thinks she is cray cray.

Don't like that girl.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> People are calling her the bunny boiler because she is stalking Shane.  Also she is last in the rankings at Jokersupdates.  She's been bashing Janelle and everyone thinks she is cray cray.
> 
> Don't like that girl.


It's obvious Danielle is all wet for Shane -- and he knows it, too.  The fact that she's as easily taken by good looks as a pre-teen Girl-Scout is evidence of her inexperience.  

My impression of Danielle is she has issues about her looks and she lacks confidence with men, which might account for her resentment of Janelle who is sex personified.


----------



## Amelia

Big night coming up!


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> Big night coming up!



Boogie and Ian were seriously crying a few minutes ago.  Boogie is going to try for Joe's vote one more time, then that is it.  Double Eviction night.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big night coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boogie and Ian were seriously crying a few minutes ago.  Boogie is going to try for Joe's vote one more time, then that is it.  Double Eviction night.
Click to expand...

Crying?  That's interesting.  I wonder if Boogie managed to evoke guilt in Ian and extract a confession of Ian's betrayal.  If so and if Frank finds out about it Ian can be turned, which is not good.

At this point I strongly doubt that Joe can be turned.  His impression of Frank and Boogie is well formed and he's not receptive to their serenades.

Last night on BB After Dark Boogie launched into a free-association diatribe that revealed him to have some serious issues.  That man has a serious need for psychotherapy.  

I've always thought of the Big Brother show as an elaborate psych lab in which the effects of confinement on a variety of personalities may be observed.  Sometimes it's boring but there are times when it's very interesting and last night was one of those times.  

Boogie's problem is his wholly distorted ego-image.  He hasn't the slightest idea that he is in fact a scrawny, funny-looking character rather than the "cool dude" he obviously thinks he is.  I'm sure if he came to abruptly realize how goofy he looks with that ridiculous headband he would have a breakdown and become catatonic.  He doesn't realize that Frank regards him as a useful idiot and he believes his relationship with Frank to be one of equal attributes.  

What a weird individual he is.


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big night coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boogie and Ian were seriously crying a few minutes ago.  Boogie is going to try for Joe's vote one more time, then that is it.  Double Eviction night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crying?  That's interesting.  I wonder if Boogie managed to evoke guilt in Ian and extract a confession of Ian's betrayal.  If so and if Frank finds out about it Ian can be turned, which is not good.
> 
> At this point I strongly doubt that Joe can be turned.  His impression of Frank and Boogie is well formed and he's not receptive to their serenades.
> 
> Last night on BB After Dark Boogie launched into a free-association diatribe that revealed him to have some serious issues.  That man has a serious need for psychotherapy.
> 
> I've always thought of the Big Brother show as an elaborate psych lab in which the effects of confinement on a variety of personalities may be observed.  Sometimes it's boring but there are times when it's very interesting and last night was one of those times.
> 
> Boogie's problem is his wholly distorted ego-image.  He hasn't the slightest idea that he is in fact a scrawny, funny-looking character rather than the "cool dude" he obviously thinks he is.  I'm sure if he came to abruptly realize how goofy he looks with that ridiculous headband he would have a breakdown and become catatonic.  He doesn't realize that Frank regards him as a useful idiot and he believes his relationship with Frank to be one of equal attributes.
> 
> What a weird individual he is.
Click to expand...


Hope you saw Ian's goodbye message.  I have new respect for Ian and Boogie is a class act.


----------



## hortysir

Ok, I saw that Boogy is out.

Who else?


----------



## Sherry

Brittany's good-bye message to Booger was funny as hell.


----------



## Sherry

hortysir said:


> Ok, I saw that Boogy is out.
> 
> Who else?



Ashley


----------



## Sarah G

hortysir said:


> Ok, I saw that Boogy is out.
> 
> Who else?



Ashley is on her way to the jury house.


----------



## Sarah G

Britney's message was funny.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boogie and Ian were seriously crying a few minutes ago.  Boogie is going to try for Joe's vote one more time, then that is it.  Double Eviction night.
> 
> 
> 
> Crying?  That's interesting.  I wonder if Boogie managed to evoke guilt in Ian and extract a confession of Ian's betrayal.  If so and if Frank finds out about it Ian can be turned, which is not good.
> 
> At this point I strongly doubt that Joe can be turned.  His impression of Frank and Boogie is well formed and he's not receptive to their serenades.
> 
> Last night on BB After Dark Boogie launched into a free-association diatribe that revealed him to have some serious issues.  That man has a serious need for psychotherapy.
> 
> I've always thought of the Big Brother show as an elaborate psych lab in which the effects of confinement on a variety of personalities may be observed.  Sometimes it's boring but there are times when it's very interesting and last night was one of those times.
> 
> Boogie's problem is his wholly distorted ego-image.  He hasn't the slightest idea that he is in fact a scrawny, funny-looking character rather than the "cool dude" he obviously thinks he is.  I'm sure if he came to abruptly realize how goofy he looks with that ridiculous headband he would have a breakdown and become catatonic.  He doesn't realize that Frank regards him as a useful idiot and he believes his relationship with Frank to be one of equal attributes.
> 
> What a weird individual he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope you saw Ian's goodbye message.  I have new respect for Ian and Boogie is a class act.
Click to expand...

I did see it.  Compliments to Ian.  While Boogie might seem like a class act he had little choice under the circumstances.  But if you had seen his diatribe last night on BB After Dark in which hateful vitriol oozed out of him like pus from a boil you would know what his true feelings are for Ian now.  I regard Boogie as a ridiculous and disgusting character.  

Now his counterpart, Frank, is beginning to fester.  Neither him nor Boogie are able to realize or accept the reason why the tide has turned against them.  Neither of them is nearly as smart as they think they are and their true personalities have alienated everyone in the House except Ashley -- who is an airhead.   

If Frank doesn't win every contest from now on his days are numbered.  No one has any reason to align with him or defend him.


----------



## Sarah G

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crying?  That's interesting.  I wonder if Boogie managed to evoke guilt in Ian and extract a confession of Ian's betrayal.  If so and if Frank finds out about it Ian can be turned, which is not good.
> 
> At this point I strongly doubt that Joe can be turned.  His impression of Frank and Boogie is well formed and he's not receptive to their serenades.
> 
> Last night on BB After Dark Boogie launched into a free-association diatribe that revealed him to have some serious issues.  That man has a serious need for psychotherapy.
> 
> I've always thought of the Big Brother show as an elaborate psych lab in which the effects of confinement on a variety of personalities may be observed.  Sometimes it's boring but there are times when it's very interesting and last night was one of those times.
> 
> Boogie's problem is his wholly distorted ego-image.  He hasn't the slightest idea that he is in fact a scrawny, funny-looking character rather than the "cool dude" he obviously thinks he is.  I'm sure if he came to abruptly realize how goofy he looks with that ridiculous headband he would have a breakdown and become catatonic.  He doesn't realize that Frank regards him as a useful idiot and he believes his relationship with Frank to be one of equal attributes.
> 
> What a weird individual he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you saw Ian's goodbye message.  I have new respect for Ian and Boogie is a class act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did see it.  Compliments to Ian.  While Boogie might seem like a class act he had little choice under the circumstances.  But if you had seen his diatribe last night on BB After Dark in which hateful vitriol oozed out of him like pus from a boil you would know what his true feelings are for Ian now.  I regard Boogie as a ridiculous and disgusting character.
> 
> Now his counterpart, Frank, is beginning to fester.  Neither him nor Boogie are able to realize or accept the reason why the tide has turned against them.  Neither of them is nearly as smart as they think they are and their true personalities have alienated everyone in the House except Ashley -- who is an airhead.
> 
> If Frank doesn't win every contest from now on his days are numbered.  No one has any reason to align with him or defend him.
Click to expand...


Frank is now aligned with Shane who said he would not put Frank up until F3.  They both agreed to put up Dan and Danielle and if Dan somehow gets saved, Danielle goes to the jury house.  

Britney is now also aligned with Frank.  At the moment it looks like them for the F3 except for the Ian factor.  Can't wait to see what he does next.

Boogie is an ass but he didn't have to laugh it off, he could have been his old beligerant self, Julie expects that and she kept staring at him to see his reaction.  Julie didn't smile until he did.

I told you those things are happening because I don't consider them really big spoilers.  I am still rooting for Ian and hoping he gets in the middle of these three trying to run the house and mixes it up.


----------



## Amelia

Sounds like the Quack Pack _might_ be putting on a brilliant act for Frank and _might_ still be together as of the wee small hours of this morning.  

Of course the members are weighing their options and getting reconciled to the possibility of big changes and going forward after that, and even wondering if it's best to let Dan go now.  But they were looking for a time to chat all night and I gather they finally got it.

Also sounds like production is trying to get Ian to flip and work with Frank, to help Frank stick around and create more drama for ratings, I guess.  Frank needs someone perceptive on his side if he's going to be able to stay.   He's not very good at reading the house.


----------



## Sarah G

Here's something kind of usmbish.  Dan told Danielle last night that she looks like Bristol Palin and she was upset because she thought he was saying she is fat.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Here's something kind of usmbish.  Dan told Danielle last night that she looks like Bristol Palin and she was upset because she thought he was saying she is fat.


I didn't see that but I can understand it.  Danielle is very typical of endomorphic girls who grow up chubby and are tormented by their _thickness_ and inability to become slim.  I wouldn't be surprised if she is secretly resentful of Britney but I was surprised by her demonstration of affectionate friendship toward that tattooed sideshow freak, Jen.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Frank is now aligned with Shane who said he would not put Frank up until F3.  They both agreed to put up Dan and Danielle and if Dan somehow gets saved, Danielle goes to the jury house.
> 
> Britney is now also aligned with Frank.  At the moment it looks like them for the F3 except for the Ian factor.  Can't wait to see what he does next.


I didn't see that development but it is disappointing.  

I wouldn't last two weeks in that game because I am incapable of the kind of strategic deceit it takes to survive.  I have an instinctual dislike for certain types of people and Frank is high on the list.  He reeks with serpentine deceit and appears to be a Ted Bundy type of sociopath.  



> Boogie is an ass but he didn't have to laugh it off, he could have been his old beligerant self, Julie expects that and she kept staring at him to see his reaction.  Julie didn't smile until he did.


As I mentioned to you previously, if you had seen Boogie's free association episode with Frank on BB After Dark right after he and Frank were nominated for eviction I'm sure you would have a different opinion of him.  As I said, the hatred and resentful vitriol oozed out of him lke pus from a boil.  It was like an exorcism in which his demon was revealed.  

Don't be deceived by his _apparent_ good-natured acceptance of Ian's cleverly flattering explanation for the deception.  Boogie, like Frank, is exceptionally skilled at instinctual duplicity.  They have much in common, which accounts for their mutual attraction.  People like Boogie are highly skilled at concealing their emotional responses.  They learn it early on and it develops as a reflexively defensive survival mechanism.  It is a typical characteristic in many successful individuals -- especially within the corporate environment where treachery and betrayal are commonplace.  They can smilingly embrace you while planning to destroy you.  

The appeal of this Big Brother show is rooted in the fact that it's a bona fide psych lab.  It is in actual fact an elaborate observation tank.


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> Sounds like the Quack Pack _might_ be putting on a brilliant act for Frank and _might_ still be together as of the wee small hours of this morning.


I hope you're right because that would be a very dangerous alliance.  Frank is a venomous snake.


----------



## Amelia

I think it would be awesome for the QP to stick together.  Some are annoying to me (*cough Danielle cough*), but they're really an effective mix of skills - analytical, competitive and social.  An alliance for the BB history books.





But I think that someone recently alerted Frank to the possibility that the QP is still pulling his strings. He seems aware of that now and I don't think he could have figured it out on his own.  Was it Jenn? Or was it production?  I just don't think he could have figured that out on his own.  It would have required realizing that there were multiple people in the house who were capable of playing a better game than he thinks he is playing.


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> I think it would be awesome for the QP to stick together.  Some are annoying to me (*cough Danielle cough*), but they're really an effective mix of skills - analytical, competitive and social.  An alliance for the BB history books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think that someone recently alerted Frank to the possibility that the QP is still pulling his strings. He seems aware of that now and I don't think he could have figured it out on his own.  Was it Jenn? Or was it production?  I just don't think he could have figured that out on his own.  It would have required realizing that there were multiple people in the house who were capable of playing a better game than he thinks he is playing.


I can't comment on that because I'm not subscribed for full-time observation.  I watch the Wednesday, Thursday, and Sunday broadcasts and the 12AM to 3AM After Dark segments, so I wouldn't have time for any more.  

But what you've said is interesting.  I wasn't aware that Britney and Shane had formed an amicable agreement with Frank but I do believe Frank is not likely to trust them.  I believe Frank is a lot more devious and perceptive than you seem to think he is.  And I would attribute that to his skill at projecting a benign impression of his real persona.  

Frank presents himself to the world as a lovably benign character in some Mark Twain tapestry -- an eleven year-old barefoot country boy with a fishin' rod _an' jes the sweetest disposition, y'all._  The tip-off is that hairdo with the ball cap, which simply is inappropriate for a grown man in his twenties.  If Frank were stupid it would account for that anomaly.  But Frank is far from stupid.

I would suggest that you watch him more closely.


----------



## California Girl

Witness the dumbing down of America.


----------



## Amelia

He's not stupid.  However, he is vain.  

Vanity is my working theory for both the hair and for how slow he seems to be figure out that Ian was the mastermind of Boogie's departure and not just an awkward kid the other side pressured into doing something he'd regret.  In Frank's world, Frank is the best BB player ever . . . . AND his hair looks good.  




Oh I'm watching.   If he pulls this out, he almost deserves the win.  He'll have an asterisk since BB pulled him off the block when he should have been out the door.  But he sure is a fighter.


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> He's not stupid.  However, he is vain.
> 
> Vanity is my working theory for both the hair and for how slow he seems to be figure out that Ian was the mastermind of Boogie's departure and not just an awkward kid the other side pressured into doing something he'd regret.  In Frank's world, Frank is the best BB player ever . . . . AND his hair looks good.


Okay.  I won't discount the possibility because I sometimes tend to be overly analytical (which comes from living with and raising children with a clinical psychologist).  So I'll train a more objective eye on Frank and see what comes of that.

I meant to ask you earlier what it is you find annoying about Danielle.  I'm asking because, aside from the tormented _chubby-girl_ syndrome I really don't know what to make of her.  There are things I like about her and I tend to believe she is not innately treacherous and deceitful.  

Britney is my favorite player.  I've only watched one other BB season, the one in which Britney was duct-taped to a wall and sprayed with water in a competition -- an unforgettable and endearingly funny sight.  

Britney is the personification of the _nymphet_ defined by Nabokov in his 1950s classic, _Lolita._  She is the one-in-a-hundred-million child woman who, even though I've helped raised three girls of my own, makes me strongly envy her father.  What a treasure she is.  Even in her thirties she'll be able to wrap men around her finger as easily as any little girl.  And one of her charms is how well she knows it.  

Although I'm sure Danielle would sell her soul to the devil to be as petite and baby-girl-like as Britney I haven't seen any indications of resentment for Britney on Danielle's part.  While Danielle lately has taken to picking Britney up and carrying her around like a child I haven't assigned any disaffection to it.  Britney does inspire that impulse at times.


----------



## Amelia

Danielle's insecurities seem especially profound.  She cries a lot.  She can turn almost anything into being about her.  It seems especially easy for the opposition to make her doubt herself.  

Shane zeroed in on that on one occasion.  Danielle was shut out of two conversations in the HOH, and Boogie used that to try to make her think she wasn't part of the group claiming to be her alliance.  She cried to Shane about it.  He reassured her.  But she kept saying, "But Boogie said ...." And then at one point, Shane came back with, "But you believed it."  

But she's grown on me some, probably as she's grown more secure in her group.  She's shown some good game moments.  I remind myself she's only 23.  Even silly 23-year-old girls can grow up to be mature women.

She's okay.


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> Danielle's insecurities seem especially profound.  She cries a lot.  She can turn almost anything into being about her.  It seems especially easy for the opposition to make her doubt herself.
> 
> Shane zeroed in on that on one occasion.  Danielle was shut out of two conversations in the HOH, and Boogie used that to try to make her think she wasn't part of the group claiming to be her alliance.  She cried to Shane about it.  He reassured her.  But she kept saying, "But Boogie said ...." And then at one point, Shane came back with, "But you believed it."
> 
> But she's grown on me some, probably as she's grown more secure in her group.  She's shown some good game moments.  I remind myself she's only 23.  Even silly 23-year-old girls can grow up to be mature women.
> 
> She's okay.



  The other day, she was crying and glancing in the mirror to see how she looked crying.  She asked people how she looked when she fell during a comp.  She puts on her make up for at least 20 minutes.  She definately has issues.


----------



## hortysir

California Girl said:


> Witness the dumbing down of America.



Now, now.

Don;t be so hard on your self


----------



## Sarah G

hortysir said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witness the dumbing down of America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, now.
> 
> Don;t be so hard on your self
Click to expand...


Ignore it or she'll come back talking all about herself.


----------



## Sarah G

POV comp, I won't say who won but You all will be surprised.  It was a comp where you pick punishments and it raises your score.  Dan picked solitary and he is in the have not room with 80s techno music playing pretty loud for 24 hours.

He seems a little miserable.


----------



## Amelia

They'll have no shortage of story to tell on Wednesday night!


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> They'll have no shortage of story to tell on Wednesday night!


Now that Boogie is gone Frank's behavior is beginning to suggest that your impression of him is more accurate than mine.  He does seem more vain than cunning.  It might be I was reading reflections of Boogie in Frank's behavior because there was a strong influential nexus there.  And I continue to insist that Boogie is an extremely bent personality.


----------



## Amelia

Speaking of bent 

lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsTsasTgDrQ]Big Brother 14: The Trilogy, Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> Speaking of bent
> 
> lol


That is funny.  Wil is talented and he captured Joe perfectly.


----------



## MikeK

Dan is incredibly devious.  The way it looks now Britney will be evicted and it's likely Dan and Frank will win the game.  One thing that surprises me is that hideous tattooed creature, Jen, hasn't been kicked out.  She is sure to vote against Britney.

I'm disgusted with it!


----------



## Lovebears65

I was a die hard Big brother fan but this year I have hardly watched. I dont think the mentors should have gone into the game. But I did watch the episode where dan  got off the block when he was pretty much gone. Probably the best game move in BB  history.. I hope he wins.  But then again. I have not watch much of the season


----------



## hortysir

Another double tonite?


----------



## Amelia

Yup.

I hope Ian manages to escape the second one.


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> Yup.
> 
> I hope Ian manages to escape the second one.


I was disappointed to see Britney go.  She is a very special little lady and I hope her exposure on TV leads to a career, which she is well equipped for.  Pretty, cute, smart, articulate, and very photogenic.  But now that she's gone Ian is my favorite character.

I'm hoping to see Frank evicted tonight.  And I'm more convinced now that you were right about him.  He is disgustingly vain and it was that combined with "Boogie's" influence that caused me to mistakenly think he is cunning.


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> Yup.
> 
> I hope Ian manages to escape the second one.



I hope he escapes eviction too.  He'll escape the first one, sit out the comp then whoever will nominate.  Best chance Ian has is if Shane, Dan, Dani win.  There's a good chance of that happening.


----------



## Amelia

Nailbiter tonight for Team Ian.


----------



## hortysir

Danielle will go down in history as the STUPIDEST player evah


----------



## Sarah G

HaHa


----------



## Sarah G

hortysir said:


> Danielle will go down in history as the STUPIDEST player evah



Hey FinFan.


----------



## hortysir

Sarah G said:


> HaHa






Shane was in the position to vote out who she wanted out (Ian) but handed that power off to Dan and she's surprised???!!!!


----------



## MikeK

hortysir said:


> Danielle will go down in history as the STUPIDEST player evah


That's a fact.  Shane and Ian aren't far behind her.  Shane has just realized that and Ian is about to.  


Legend:

_One winter day, a farmer found a snake by the roadside, stiff and motionless with cold.

"If you put me inside your shirt," the snake said, "your body will make me warm and I won't freeze to death."

"Oh, I know your kind," replied the farmer. "If I pick you up, you will bite me."

"Oh no," the snake objected. "Why would I do such a thing, if you are good enough to help me?"

So the farmer had compassion on the snake, and taking it up, he put it inside his shirt. The warmth quickly revived the snake, and resuming its natural instincts, it bit its benefactor, inflicting on him a mortal wound. "Oh," cried the farmer with his last breath, "why did you bite me? You promised you wouldn't."

"Ah," said the snake. "So I did. But you knew I was a snake when you picked me up."_


----------



## Sarah G

It took about an hour for her to forgive Dan this time.  Wait until Shane finds out what all went down and how stupid that girl is.  

Of course Shane was just using her to get ahead but that Dan is really a mean sob.


----------



## Sherry

Sarah G said:


> It took about an hour for her to forgive Dan this time.  Wait until Shane finds out what all went down and how stupid that girl is.
> 
> Of course Shane was just using her to get ahead but that Dan is really a mean sob.



America has themselves to blame for voting the coaches into the game. It's never really been an honorable game, so lots of people probably applaud Dan for being so diabolical...besides, these guys made it easy for him to play that sort of a game by being so gullible.


----------



## hortysir

Ian will never make it through the final physical challenges that will decide the last HoH.
But he'll win against either Dan or Shane if he's in the final 2.

Dan's a past winner and they won't give him the money a second time
And Shane has only ever been a tool


----------



## Sherry

hortysir said:


> Ian will never make it through the final physical challenges that will decide the last HoH.
> But he'll win against either Dan or Shane if he's in the final 2.
> 
> Dan's a past winner and they won't give him the money a second time
> And Shane has only ever been a tool



Do you mean Danielle...Shane has already been evicted.


----------



## hortysir

Sherry said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian will never make it through the final physical challenges that will decide the last HoH.
> But he'll win against either Dan or Shane if he's in the final 2.
> 
> Dan's a past winner and they won't give him the money a second time
> And Shane has only ever been a tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Danielle...Shane has already been evicted.
Click to expand...


Brainfart

Yea...same description fits


----------



## Amelia

hortysir said:


> Ian will never make it through the final physical challenges that will decide the last HoH.
> But he'll win against either Dan or Shane if he's in the final 2.
> 
> Dan's a past winner and they won't give him the money a second time
> And Shane has only ever been a tool





Ian made a good showing on the ledge endurance and won the meteor endurance.  Shane did give in before he had to with the meteor endurance, but I think Ian would have won that one anyway.



Spoiler:
But Ian did lose the endurance round last night.  It appears that Dan extracted a promise from Ian that if Dan could convince Danielle to take Dan off the block so that Dan could get Ian to F3, then Ian would throw the endurance comp.  And so Ian faked a fall.


----------



## The Professor

hortysir said:


> Danielle will go down in history as the STUPIDEST player evah



I agree.    What an idiot she turned out to be.  

Since Danielle  wanted Ian to leave, all she had to do was keep the nominations the same and ask Shane to vote for Ian.   Since Danielle and Shane were a couple, he would have done whatever she asked.   Danielle had all the power in her hand and she was conned by Dan into giving it all away.   

At this point, Danielle has no chance of wining.  Even if she gets to the final two, her stupidity will prevent her from winning the jury vote.    The look on her face when Dan voted to send Shane home was priceless.


----------



## MikeK

The Professor said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle will go down in history as the STUPIDEST player evah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.    What an idiot she turned out to be.
> 
> Since Danielle  wanted Ian to leave, all she had to do was keep the nominations the same and ask Shane to vote for Ian.   Since Danielle and Shane were a couple, he would have done whatever she asked.   Danielle had all the power in her hand and she was conned by Dan into giving it all away.
> 
> At this point, Danielle has no chance of wining.  Even if she gets to the final two, her stupidity will prevent her from winning the jury vote.    The look on her face when Dan voted to send Shane home was priceless.
Click to expand...


Ashley is stupid -- and she's gone.  At this point I am not sure if Danielle is either stupid or very smart.  And I won't be sure until she either wins or loses.  

After all, as dumb as Danielle _appears_ to be, here she is at the finish line having apparently hitched her wagon to a known venomous serpent.  If she were as naive as she _appears_ to be, could she have made it this far?  In fact, could she have survived in the world outside Big Brother?  

I don't think so.


----------



## Sarah G

hortysir said:


> Ian will never make it through the final physical challenges that will decide the last HoH.
> But he'll win against either Dan or Shane if he's in the final 2.
> 
> Dan's a past winner and they won't give him the money a second time
> And Shane has only ever been a tool



They're playing the second challenge today.  It's usually a big, difficult puzzle having to do with past events of the season.  Ian could win.  It's him against Danielle.  I'm hoping for Ian.  She ran right back do Dan and started doing his bidding hours after he evicted Shane.

She's nuts.  Dan is seeming real creepy and Ian is the only one who is playing the game.

Ian for the win!


----------



## MikeK

hortysir said:


> [...]Dan's a past winner and they won't give him the money a second time
> 
> [...]


Is this an established rule?  

I'm asking because I believe Dan has repeatedly said he is playing to win another half-million dollars for his family (which is how he rationalizes his deviously deceitful and instinctively treacherous nature).


----------



## Amelia

Not a rule.  But some of the jury might look at him as having had his turn and might consider voting for Dani or Ian if only because of that.


----------



## The Professor

MikeK said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle will go down in history as the STUPIDEST player evah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.    What an idiot she turned out to be.
> 
> Since Danielle  wanted Ian to leave, all she had to do was keep the nominations the same and ask Shane to vote for Ian.   Since Danielle and Shane were a couple, he would have done whatever she asked.   Danielle had all the power in her hand and she was conned by Dan into giving it all away.
> 
> At this point, Danielle has no chance of wining.  Even if she gets to the final two, her stupidity will prevent her from winning the jury vote.    The look on her face when Dan voted to send Shane home was priceless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ashley is stupid -- and she's gone.  At this point I am not sure if Danielle is either stupid or very smart.  And I won't be sure until she either wins or loses.
> 
> After all, as dumb as Danielle _appears_ to be, here she is at the finish line having apparently hitched her wagon to a known venomous serpent.  If she were as naive as she _appears_ to be, could she have made it this far?  In fact, could she have survived in the world outside Big Brother?
> 
> I don't think so.
Click to expand...


OK, let's see if I have this right:  Danielle wanted Ian to leave and Shane (her love partner) to stay.  That was in the bag as long as she let her nominations stand.  But instead, she took Dan off the block, placing Shane in his place, thus giving all the power to Dan.  This was not a smart move; it was a very stupid move.  The shocked look on Danielle's face when Dan sent Shane packing was genuine.  Her astonished expression verified her stupidity.

As to why she survived this far, I don't have a clue.  Perhaps it's because no one considered her a real threat.  Sometimes people survive not because they are good players but because they are not good players.  After all, the goal is to finish first and there are no prizes for second or third place.

Danielle is by far the dumbest player in the history of competitive TV shows.   Her chances of winning - even if she makes it to the final two - is nill.


----------



## Sarah G

The second comp was played and one of them won.  

I left the computer on with the feeds screen up and woke up to a lot of yelling.  It was weird.


----------



## Amelia

LOL.  Great summary!


----------



## MikeK

The Professor said:


> [OK, let's see if I have this right:  Danielle wanted Ian to leave and Shane (her love partner) to stay.  That was in the bag as long as she let her nominations stand.  But instead, she took Dan off the block, placing Shane in his place, thus giving all the power to Dan.  This was not a smart move; it was a very stupid move.  The shocked look on Danielle's face when Dan sent Shane packing was genuine.  Her astonished expression verified her stupidity.
> 
> As to why she survived this far, I don't have a clue.  Perhaps it's because no one considered her a real threat.  Sometimes people survive not because they are good players but because they are not good players.  After all, the goal is to finish first and there are no prizes for second or third place.
> 
> Danielle is by far the dumbest player in the history of competitive TV shows.   Her chances of winning - even if she makes it to the final two - is nill.


I suppose you're right.  I think my problem is I just can't believe people can be that stupid and still find their way home day after day for years and years.  Plus the fact that Danielle is a nurse, which means she can't be as dumb as her recent moves in Big Brother suggest she is.   

Could it be it's something other than stupidity with Danielle, such as the kind of masochism that causes some women to go along with the kind of men they know will end up hurting them?  

One thing is certain -- I wouldn't last very long in the Big Brother House.


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> LOL.  Great summary!



Did you get the updates?


----------



## Amelia

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Great summary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the updates?
Click to expand...



I've been reading along at a BB site.


----------



## Amelia

MikeK said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> 
> [OK, let's see if I have this right:  Danielle wanted Ian to leave and Shane (her love partner) to stay.  That was in the bag as long as she let her nominations stand.  But instead, she took Dan off the block, placing Shane in his place, thus giving all the power to Dan.  This was not a smart move; it was a very stupid move.  The shocked look on Danielle's face when Dan sent Shane packing was genuine.  Her astonished expression verified her stupidity.
> 
> As to why she survived this far, I don't have a clue.  Perhaps it's because no one considered her a real threat.  Sometimes people survive not because they are good players but because they are not good players.  After all, the goal is to finish first and there are no prizes for second or third place.
> 
> Danielle is by far the dumbest player in the history of competitive TV shows.   Her chances of winning - even if she makes it to the final two - is nill.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you're right.  I think my problem is I just can't believe people can be that stupid and still find their way home day after day for years and years.  Plus the fact that Danielle is a nurse, which means she can't be as dumb as her recent moves in Big Brother suggest she is.
> 
> Could it be it's something other than stupidity with Danielle, such as the kind of masochism that causes some women to go along with the kind of men they know will end up hurting them?
> 
> One thing is certain -- I wouldn't last very long in the Big Brother House.
Click to expand...




Danielle was the perfect foil for Dan.  She could not have gotten to where she is on her own.  But she followed his lead very well.  And she forgave him very quickly when he jerked her emotions around for effect.   She's been pretty near brilliant at not giving away her alliance with Dan.  

And she has been good in the comps.  

But she seems pretty thoroughly broken right now.  




p.s., I would not last very long in the BB house either.


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Great summary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the updates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading along at a BB site.
Click to expand...


I'm going back to bed now but it's the best.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## MikeK

I don't watch Big Brother as much as I'd like to so there are some rules I'm not up on, such as the power of the Jury.  So I have a question:

I believe the Jury now consists of Britney, Ashley, Frank, Jenn, Shane, and Joe.  Is that right?  

If so, I believe Dan's only vote will come from Jenn, because the rest all hate him.  Am I right?

If I'm right, does that mean Dan doesn't have a chance of winning?


----------



## Amelia

Dan has to be concerned that people would vote for emotion over more obvious game skills.  And it is part of the game to consider how the jury views you, which Dan hasn't done as well at this year.

But in the clip they showed Thursday, Britney indicated an appreciation for Dan's game.  I'm pretty sure she would vote for him over Dani.  I kinda hope she'd vote for Ian over Dan, but I'm not sure. 

I don't recall right now how Joe acted in the jury house clip because I was thinking about the Brit-Frank argument which the show highlighted but it has been  suggested on BB sites that Joe would be able to vote for game and not make it personal. 

Shane and Frank seem the most bitter still and Shane has said he won't vote for Dan, but if it's between Dan and Ian then who does Frank ultimately blame for his game going bad?

Ashley had time to bond with Brit before Frank got there and appreciate the general "it's a game" spirit.  Not sure how she would go.

If Dani gets cut and goes to the jury, does she blame Ian or does she blame Dan?  Dan has been yanking her around but she seems like she has a kinda Stockholm Syndrome thing going on with him.  Ian has been faithful to the QP and kind to Dani, but she hates him and blames him for stuff that Dan has done even though she knows intellectually what a liar and schemer Dan is.

And yes, Jenn has said she would vote for Dan.




Umm ... so, without counting votes, I'll just say, no, it's not cut and dried.  Dan has a good chance still.


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> [...]
> 
> Umm ... so, without counting votes, I'll just say, no, it's not cut and dried.  Dan has a good chance still.


As I said, I wouldn't last long in the Big Brother House.  I am driven by emotion and I can't get past it, even when I try.  I was so preoccupied with wishing to see Willie physically attack Frank I was blind to anything else.  And that's pretty much how it went from there onward.  

At this point the only one of those players I have any positive feelings toward is Britney.  The game ended for me when she was evicted and now it's a matter of which of the remaining three I dislike most -- and that's Dan.


----------



## hortysir

Sarah G said:


> The second comp was played and one of them won.
> 
> I left the computer on with the feeds screen up and woke up to a lot of yelling.  It was weird.



Can you PM me?

I'd rather watch football


----------



## Amelia

Okay ... here's the deal ... 

Ian threw the first comp to Dan because he promised he would if Dan pulled off what seemed impossible -- getting Ian to the Final Three.

Danielle threw the first comp because she's silly.




Danielle apparently did very well on the 2nd comp, maybe better than those who tested the comp out first did in practice.  And then Ian came along did even better.   And Dani is super frustrated.  For obvious reasons.  The loss.  Letting Dan get rid of Shane. Etc.



Dan had arranged with Dani ahead of time to get fake mad at Ian if he won.  And Dan went up and congratulated Ian enthusiastically to help set off the mad.



And Dani went full throttle into the act.  To the point that it doesn't seem like an act anymore and it seems like she totally believes all the awful things she's saying about Ian, and seems to maybe be in danger of a nervous breakdown.


----------



## hortysir

So Ian and Dan will go head-2-head in a quiz by Julie.

Ian wins, regardless of who he brings with


----------



## Amelia

Dan thinks he can beat Ian in the quiz.  If it's questions about what the jurors think, then he appears to have an advantage because he has spent so much time getting to know all the houseguests.

Dan actually thinks he has a chance to beat Ian in the final vote.  But he seems to believe that he loses against Danielle.  

Soooo ... what it sounds like now is that he is considering throwing the final competition to Ian, so that Ian can cut Dani.  Because if Dan wins Dan'll take Dani.    Right now Dan is in the kitchen preparing food and was quoted as saying "Welcome to DanLoveCooking...where throwing the final HOH wins you a half a million dollars....or winning the comp means winning $50K". 


Of course he could think better of throwing the final comp ... or it could all be an act for production so they won't know what his real plans are so they can't interfere with his plans by talking to Ian or Dani in the Diary Room.


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> Okay ... here's the deal ...
> 
> Ian threw the first comp to Dan because he promised he would if Dan pulled off what seemed impossible -- getting Ian to the Final Three.
> 
> Danielle threw the first comp because she's silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle apparently did very well on the 2nd comp, maybe better than those who tested the comp out first did in practice.  And then Ian came along did even better.   And Dani is super frustrated.  For obvious reasons.  The loss.  Letting Dan get rid of Shane. Etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan had arranged with Dani ahead of time to get fake mad at Ian if he won.  And Dan went up and congratulated Ian enthusiastically to help set off the mad.
> 
> 
> 
> And Dani went full throttle into the act.  To the point that it doesn't seem like an act anymore and it seems like she totally believes all the awful things she's saying about Ian, and seems to maybe be in danger of a nervous breakdown.



You think Ian threw that comp?  I don't know if you remember Boogie jumping off that endurance comp in allstars but he was on there for about 30 seconds and said, you two can have at it, I'll see you in the second round.

He's such a brat.  Will was even brattier.


----------



## Sarah G

Amelia said:


> Dan thinks he can beat Ian in the quiz.  If it's questions about what the jurors think, then he appears to have an advantage because he has spent so much time getting to know all the houseguests.
> 
> Dan actually thinks he has a chance to beat Ian in the final vote.  But he seems to believe that he loses against Danielle.
> 
> Soooo ... what it sounds like now is that he is considering throwing the final competition to Ian, so that Ian can cut Dani.  Because if Dan wins Dan'll take Dani.    Right now Dan is in the kitchen preparing food and was quoted as saying "Welcome to DanLoveCooking...where throwing the final HOH wins you a half a million dollars....or winning the comp means winning $50K".
> 
> 
> Of course he could think better of throwing the final comp ... or it could all be an act for production so they won't know what his real plans are so they can't interfere with his plans by talking to Ian or Dani in the Diary Room.


l

I don't see them voting for Dan, he just thinks he is going to win that money.  Ian will probably win the comp and then the jury votes..  He has Britney, Shane, Frank, Ashley will vote with Frank, Joe hates Dan.  Jen and Danielle will probably vote for Dan.

But, I've been wrong before..


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan thinks he can beat Ian in the quiz.  If it's questions about what the jurors think, then he appears to have an advantage because he has spent so much time getting to know all the houseguests.
> 
> Dan actually thinks he has a chance to beat Ian in the final vote.  But he seems to believe that he loses against Danielle.
> 
> Soooo ... what it sounds like now is that he is considering throwing the final competition to Ian, so that Ian can cut Dani.  Because if Dan wins Dan'll take Dani.    Right now Dan is in the kitchen preparing food and was quoted as saying "Welcome to DanLoveCooking...where throwing the final HOH wins you a half a million dollars....or winning the comp means winning $50K".
> 
> 
> Of course he could think better of throwing the final comp ... or it could all be an act for production so they won't know what his real plans are so they can't interfere with his plans by talking to Ian or Dani in the Diary Room.
> 
> 
> 
> l
> 
> I don't see them voting for Dan, he just thinks he is going to win that money.  Ian will probably win the comp and then the jury votes..  He has Britney, Shane, Frank, Ashley will vote with Frank, Joe hates Dan.  Jen and Danielle will probably vote for Dan.
> 
> But, I've been wrong before..
Click to expand...

If Danielle is sticking with Dan she truly is a disgusting individual and I have genuine pity for the poor S.O.B. who ends up married to her (what a dreadful prospect).  But if she is sincere about her expressed vendetta against dan, then I can forgive what can only be her child-like naivete.  But, as I've said earlier, how could she be that stupid and find her way home day after day?


----------



## Amelia

Sarah G said:


> You think Ian threw that comp?  I don't know if you remember Boogie jumping off that endurance comp in allstars but he was on there for about 30 seconds and said, you two can have at it, I'll see you in the second round.
> 
> He's such a brat.  Will was even brattier.





I don't get the feeds. Only read reported conversations.  But yeah, pretty sure Ian threw it.  Tried to make it look convincing so Dani wouldn't realize that he threw it, and after it was over asked Dan if he looked convincing enough.  Or so I read. It was supposedly the deal he made with Dan if Dan could pull off what Ian felt impossible and get him into the final three when Dan and Ian were up on the block together.


----------



## Amelia

Quack quack!


----------



## MikeK

I'm glad Danielle was evicted and I'm glad Ian won, but I have a question.

I understand the million dollar prize is divided between the last two players in the game, who are Ian and Dan.  So what is the benefit to Ian to have won?  

If Dan gets half the money, what did Ian win?


----------



## Amelia

The first place prize was half a million.  

2nd place was $50,000.



Not the biggest prize money show in TV.   The competition sets probably eat up a lot of budget.


----------



## hortysir

Danielle, as hot as she is being from 'Bama and all, is the world's stupidest twatwaffle EVAH!!!!

Dingbat STILL votes for Dan


----------



## MikeK

hortysir said:


> Danielle, as hot as she is being from 'Bama and all, is the world's stupidest twatwaffle EVAH!!!!
> 
> Dingbat STILL votes for Dan


Danielle is far from stupid.  So the only explanation for her persistent submission to Dan I can think of is she is affected by the same sado/masochistic psychology that accounts for women who remain immovably attached to men who beat them and prostitutes who remain subservient to pimps who exploit them.  

As stated earlier, I feel sorry for any man who marries Danielle intending to be good to her, because that is not what she responds to.  She will make such a man's life utterly miserable.  She is attracted to men whom she knows neither want or need her and who will not love her but will use and mistreat her.  

It could not be more obvious that Danielle likes to suffer.


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> The first place prize was half a million.
> 
> 2nd place was $50,000.
> 
> 
> 
> Not the biggest prize money show in TV.   The competition sets probably eat up a lot of budget.


Thanks!


----------



## MisterBeale

I remember when my son was born, and he was a wee little thing, I watched the first season or so.  Back then they had this "journalist" lend it some credibility to make it seem real.  lol  

After a while, it just made me depressed.  They always got the same types of people for the show.  Narcissistic people, people that were middle class, selfish, attention seeking whores that were only interested in themselves.  But then, I suppose this is the only type of person that would ever apply to be on the show.

It made me be introspective about myself.  What type of person I am, and what type of person watches the show.  I thought it would be much more interesting if people were paid to be on the show, regardless of whether they won or not, then you would have a much broader cross section of society, a much wider range of personality types with wider ranges of ethical values on the show.  As it is, most of the people have shallow, situational ethics, and never really reflect on how their choices will affect their image of themselves, to their own identity, or to their loved ones once they get off the show or in their future.  The ability to see past the present is the hallmark of a mature mind and an evolved spirit.  They all act like children for the most part.  Doesn't it bore you after a while?

*The reality is: Reality TV ruins lives «*


> Well, in their case, there&#8217;s a big downside: They all come across as spoiled, vacuous idiots whose behavior is appalling.  They&#8217;re not stars or celebrities; they&#8217;re freaks in a sideshow &#8212; which is exactly what the producers and Bravo want them to be.  For these kids, the only thing that can come of this is extreme embarrassment.  They should have said no.
> 
> Few participants in the nine-year history of reality television &#8212; all of it &#8212; have ever come across favorably.   The thing that happens is this: Producers prey on the one weakness they can always count on, which is ignorance.
> 
> Most people are too clueless about the true nature of television to have the good sense to just say no when television comes a-calling.


Does Reality TV Ruin Lives? - Kim Kardashian - Zimbio


> Which leads to one final question: Does reality TV ruin lives or does it merely attract the kind of people who are prone to eventually ruin their own lives? More specifically, were Heidi Montag and Spencer Pratt just two normal kids who would have lived perfectly ordinary lives if it weren't for the harsh glare of the cameras? Or deep down were they always destined to become manic megalomaniacs, intent on turning their bodies (and souls) into grotesque caricatures? Is reality television to blame for ruining lives or is it just giving audiences exactly what they want to see?


*15 Lives Ruined by Reality Television*
15 Lives Ruined by Reality Television | CelebrityHotNews.Net

*Tearful Jo: BB ruined my life*
Tearful Jo: BB ruined my life | Metro.co.uk

*Nick: 'Big Brother ruined my life'*
Nick: 'Big Brother ruined my life' | Mail Online

Or. . . . . It could all just be an alien plot to take over the world.  
Doctor Who 2005 - Bad Wolf - Episode 12 - Film Dailymotion


----------



## MikeK

MisterBeale said:


> [...]
> 
> After a while, it just made me depressed.  They always got the same types of people for the show.  Narcissistic people, people that were middle class, selfish, attention seeking whores that were only interested in themselves.  But then, I suppose this is the only type of person that would ever apply to be on the show.
> 
> [...]


I wouldn't wish to be in the Big Brother House because I know I wouldn't last more than two or three weeks no matter how hard I might try.  That's because I am unable to conceal my feelings about people, especially about people I dislike -- and I especially dislike deceitful people.

Some fans of the Big Brother "Game" refer to the ability to effectively and consistently deceive others, including those who are inclined to trust you, as a _skill._  But I don't think of it that way.  Some people are very good at it because deceit is an essential part of their character.  I suspect deceitful scheming is a faculty they begin developing, for one reason or other, at a very early age and which eventually becomes second nature to them.  That fellow, _Dan,_ strikes me as one such individual.  

Unless one does it by simply winning competitions and retaining a popular persona, being good at the Big Brother Game in the way Dan is good at it is not something to be proud of.


----------



## Sarah G

hortysir said:


> Danielle, as hot as she is being from 'Bama and all, is the world's stupidest twatwaffle EVAH!!!!
> 
> Dingbat STILL votes for Dan



I was very surprised that she stayed loyal to the bitter end.  She found out in the backyard interview that Dan told Shane as he was walking out the door that Danielle has been playing him all along.

Shane is now mentioning his parent's bancruptcy in every interview.  He wants people to send him money, I guess.

Danielle now hates Dan (half heartedly).

Ian is loving all the attention and giving such good interviews.  Everyone loves the kid.

Good season.  Fans are predicting AllStars 2 next year.


----------



## ginscpy

I called Survivor "stale" in another thread.

Big Brother is molding.............................


----------



## konradv

New season starting.  Who's watching?  Player interviews on CBS.com.


----------



## MikeK

konradv said:


> New season starting.  Who's watching?  Player interviews on CBS.com.


I just saw the new season opening scheduled for 8PM tonight, so I will check it out.  But I was so disappointed with the last season it won't take much to turn me off and away.  

So, we'll see.


----------



## Amelia

Thanks for bumping.  I'm not very hep on it either, but I didn't want to miss the opener.


----------



## Amelia

Like the twist.

And really like no returning players!


----------



## Gracie

It just came on. Rachel's sister looks just like her and they both have the same dorky laugh.

So far...I hate the big mouth blonde. Like fingernails on a blackboard.

LOVE the black dude. Hubba hubba.

The NA guy is kinda interesting too but he might be in over his head.

Surfer dude is like...woah. Like, fer sure, not all there although he thinks he is. lol

The rest..I forgot already. Gonna take a few shows for me to remember who is whom.


----------



## Gracie

Doesn't he look just like Adam Beach? Yowzer!!!! Yum!


----------



## MikeK

In two previous seasons of Big Brother I watched there were some people I liked, such as Jordan and her boyfriend, Jeff.  Then there was Britney, who is a cute little bugger, and a few more whose names I can't recall.  I even liked Rachel -- but not that egotistical mama's boy she eventually paired with.  

I watched this season's opener tonight and there is not one individual I can anticipate having the slightest affinity for or interest in.  The guys are jerks, every one of them, and none of the females seem to have anything going for them in any way, not even Rachel's sister.  So unless there are some surprising developments I doubt this season will hold my interest for long.

What did hold my interest in those other seasons is there were several players whom I liked and rooted for and some who had enough character about them to dislike enough to hang around hoping to see them axed.  But this batch seems totally vapid.  

Flat notes -- all of them.


----------



## Sherry

I think it's hilarious that they believe pizza boy is lying about his occupation.


----------



## Amelia

Having fun reading the live updates at a spoiler site.  McCrae seems to be a smart player.  They still don't all seem sure if he's a pizza boy but it doesn't matter now.  He's handling that tricky first HOH well.


----------



## Amelia

There has been a lot of promiscuity in just the first week.



And a lot of meanness.  Here's a letter Ragan wrote CBS asking them not to edit out the hateful behavior some have exhibited.  .... and to think they're talking that way when they know the cameras are on them. 

An Open Letter to Big Brother?s Production Team | Dr. Ragan Fox


----------



## Sarah G

I just scanned over the article but Ragan was a BB contestant with Rachel Riley on her first season.  Those two hated each other and Ragan was particularly nasty to her and others.  He was the gay guy and told one contestant who was going home, let death take you.  

Next thing I hear about him is he was Rachel's bridesmaid at her wedding.  They're best of friends now.

I don't know how they get so mean so quickly but I think it is why they have such a huge summer following.

CBS should show a lot more on the network, the feeds are absolutely vile at times..


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> There has been a lot of promiscuity in just the first week.
> 
> 
> 
> And a lot of meanness.  Here's a letter Ragan wrote CBS asking them not to edit out the hateful behavior some have exhibited.  .... and to think they're talking that way when they know the cameras are on them.
> 
> An Open Letter to Big Brother?s Production Team | Dr. Ragan Fox


First, I believe this group of guests are the least interesting and least substantive of any of the seasons I've watched.  It seems Production is scraping the bottom of the barrel.  The only ones I can bring myself to like thus far are Andy and Helen.

Last, I have a strong suspicion that Production has prompted this group to behave controversially and are censoring some of their conduct and language for the express purpose of selling live feed subscriptions, which I have no intention of buying.  I've already lost interest in this lackluster group.


----------



## Amelia

Okay ... I thought I'd posted that tonight was BB night.  Did the post not go through?  I guess I should be glad, eh?


Well, it _was_ advertised as BB night.  But now the schedule is back to Sun, Wed, Thurs? ??

I'm so confused!


----------



## Amelia

Okay, Big Brother _is_ tonight, right?

And then next week it shifts to Wednesday and Thursday?


----------



## Amelia

McCrae's edit didn't do his gameplay justice.  Made him look like Nick's pawn.

But at the very end they set it up so that maybe they'll show more of his influence tomorrow.


----------



## Amelia

"Aaryn, season 15 cast member of Big Brother, revealed prejudices and other beliefs that we (Zephyr Talent) do not condone. We certainly find the statements made by Aaryn on the live Internet feed to be offensive. Any views or opinions expressed in personal commentary by Aaryn, either on any live feed from the House or during the broadcast, are hers alone and do not represent the views or opinions of Zephyr Talent. Upon much consideration, we have decided to release Aaryn from her contract with Zephyr Talent."

http://www.tmz.com/2013/07/03/big-brother-aaryn-gries-modeling-agency-zephyr/
https://www.facebook.com/ZephyrTalent


----------



## Amelia

'Big Brother' GinaMarie -- FIRED from Day Job for Racist Comments | TMZ.com

She had worked for East Coast USA Pageant, Inc. for five years.


----------



## Gracie

Wow. Glad they did it though. And on the feeds, it clearly shows most are gunning for the 2 black folks and one asian chick.

Which is why I won't watch this season.


----------



## Gracie

TWO have been fired? YAY!

BB needs to end this season and start all over again. They fucked up big time, not vetting the contestants.


----------



## Amelia

One of the most insane things -- as if talking that way on camera weren't crazy enough -- is that they talked that way on camera for a show with an Asian host.  

Insulting Helen when they have to face Julie Chen 3 times a week? 

I can't even begin to guess what was going on in their pea brains.


----------



## Gracie

BB picked some really nasty people this go round. Shallow, racist, biggoted. Nasty group. Not all, but most. Especially the "girls". Talk about full of themselves. 
Stupid bimbos. Duh.

BB needs to remove them and replace with two other contestants that tried out. But they need to be vetted before entering the house.

And too bad Julie has no gumption. It would be cool if she said "houseguests, please come to the living room for an announcement. Thank you for coming. Now, the following HG's should pack their things and leave the premises. You have been evicted for being insulting, racist and bigoted." Click.


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> One of the most insane things -- as if talking that way on camera weren't crazy enough -- is that they talked that way on camera for a show with an Asian host.
> 
> Insulting Helen when they have to face Julie Chen 3 times a week?
> 
> I can't even begin to guess what was going on in their pea brains.


As I've already suggested, the unusually bizarre conduct on the part of most of that group seems as if Production has encouraged controversial behavior to promote Live Feed sales.  Otherwise why would so many of them risk such controversial conduct and language?


----------



## Sherry

I don't have time to watch any live feeds, and I wouldn't even if I did...other than the two blondes, have any other house guests exhibited such inappropriate behavior?? If BB is not going to show it on the regular broadcast, I want to know who these idiots are so that I don't support any of them.


----------



## Amelia

I don't know the extent or total number.  The Ragan Fox article I linked to earlier said this,

 "Feed watchers have watched Spencer call women &#8220;c#nts&#8221; and spit the word &#8220;fag&#8221; in Andy&#8217;s face."

and,

 "Houseguests GinaMarie, Aaryn, and Kaitlin referred to historically marginalized players as 'tokens.'"


----------



## Amelia

I was disappointed by the continuing lack of credit for McCrae in the show's edit. Nick is annoying.


----------



## Gracie

aaryn said the black dude is welfare insurance or something like that. The two blondes told Helen the asian chick to shut up and go cook rice. The gay guy was called queer. Bunch of other stuff that I can't remember. Most of it is being talked about at survivorsucks.


----------



## Sarah G

Aaryn and Gina Marie were fired from their modeling agencies for all of the offensive things they are saying on the show.  

Frankly, I'm amazed Gina Marie is with a modeling agency, she is such a creepy and loud thing.  I've never seen anyone so gross on that show.


----------



## Amelia

I didn't mention the gross thing Jeremy did -- he rubbed Elissa's hat across his naked behind.  

BB  either replaced the hat or sent it out  to be drycleaned and made Jeremy confess and apologize to Elissa, and that's it.

And now in the HOH competition, it sure looks like Jeremy and Aaryn cheated and BB rewarded those two nasty people with the win.  Check out the video.  Does it look like Aaryn was pouring the goop into Jeremy's cup or just switching.  


HOH Cheating - YouTube



What message is CBS trying to send?


----------



## Amelia

I guess I should do the principled thing and not watch the show so as not to reward them for rewarding the most depraved players.


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> One of the most insane things -- as if talking that way on camera weren't crazy enough -- is that they talked that way on camera for a show with an Asian host.
> 
> Insulting Helen when they have to face Julie Chen 3 times a week?
> 
> I can't even begin to guess what was going on in their pea brains.



That is the scary part really.  They smile in your face every single day, knowing how they really feel.

The funy part is one of the racists last name is Zimmerman.   

That just made me giggle for some reason.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> TWO have been fired? YAY!
> 
> BB needs to end this season and start all over again. They fucked up big time, not vetting the contestants.



Its hard to vet people like this.  It really is.  I mean look how they smile to the host of the show.


----------



## Gracie

Zona said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most insane things -- as if talking that way on camera weren't crazy enough -- is that they talked that way on camera for a show with an Asian host.
> 
> Insulting Helen when they have to face Julie Chen 3 times a week?
> 
> I can't even begin to guess what was going on in their pea brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the scary part really.  They smile in your face every single day, knowing how they really feel.
> 
> The funy part is *one of the racists last name is Zimmerman. *
> 
> That just made me giggle for some reason.
Click to expand...


I noticed that too.

Those two girls are awful. Actually, I think I will be bad and say they are the epitome of BIMBOS.


----------



## AquaAthena

Gracie said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most insane things -- as if talking that way on camera weren't crazy enough -- is that they talked that way on camera for a show with an Asian host.
> 
> Insulting Helen when they have to face Julie Chen 3 times a week?
> 
> I can't even begin to guess what was going on in their pea brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the scary part really.  They smile in your face every single day, knowing how they really feel.
> 
> The funy part is *one of the racists last name is Zimmerman. *
> 
> That just made me giggle for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I noticed that too.
> 
> Those two girls are awful. Actually, I think I will be bad and say they are the epitome of BIMBOS.
Click to expand...


Faboo new avi, Gracie......


----------



## Gracie

Thanks Aqua!


----------



## Amelia

After they let Aryan cheat to win HOH, she picked the three minorities she had been trashing (plus of course Elissa) to be deprived of food for the week.  

I'm done with the show.  

#BoycottBigBrother


----------



## Sarah G

> Big Brother contestant GinaMarie Zimmerman was fired from her day job after making offensive comments on the show, TMZ.com reports.
> Zimmerman, who worked as a pageant coordinator with East Coast USA Pageant, Inc., referred to welfare as "n---er insurance." The company said it was shocked Zimmerman could "display such acts of hate and racism."
> 
> Big Brother Contestant Aaryn fired from modeling agency for offensive comments
> "We have never known this side of GinaMarie or have ever witnessed such acts of racism in the past," the company told the site. "We are actually thankful that this show let us see GinaMarie for who she truly is. We would never want her to be a role model to our future contestants."
> 
> The news comes hours after reports that fellow contestant Aaryn Gries had been fired from her modeling agency for her homophobic and racist remarks -- calling a gay houseguest "queer," telling Asian-American Helen to "shut up and go make some rice," and saying, "Be careful what you say in the dark, you might not be able to see that b----," in reference to African-American contestant Candice.
> Big Brother Exclusive: Take a look at the new have-not room
> In response to the controversy, CBS told TVGuide.com in a statement, "Big Brother is a reality show about watching a group of people who have no privacy 24/7  and seeing every moment of their lives. At times, the Houseguests reveal prejudices and other beliefs that we do not condone. We certainly find the statements made by several of the Houseguests on the live Internet feed to be offensive. Any views or opinions expressed in personal commentary by a Houseguest appearing on Big Brother, either on any live feed from the House or during the broadcast, are those of the individual(s) speaking and do not represent the views or opinions of CBS or the producers of the program."
> Big Brother: Meet the new houseguests!
> 
> This isn't the first time a houseguest has been under fire for comments he or she has made. In Season 9, eventual winner Adam Jasinski was fired from the United Autism Foundation for calling the children "*****."
> 
> Read more: JokersUpdates.com: BB News & Rumors - About Ginamarie



Here's the text from jokersupdates.com News and rumors.


----------



## SuMar

Sarah G said:


> Big Brother contestant GinaMarie Zimmerman was fired from her day job after making offensive comments on the show, TMZ.com reports.
> Zimmerman, who worked as a pageant coordinator with East Coast USA Pageant, Inc., referred to welfare as "n---er insurance." The company said it was shocked Zimmerman could "display such acts of hate and racism."
> 
> Big Brother Contestant Aaryn fired from modeling agency for offensive comments
> "We have never known this side of GinaMarie or have ever witnessed such acts of racism in the past," the company told the site. "We are actually thankful that this show let us see GinaMarie for who she truly is. We would never want her to be a role model to our future contestants."
> 
> The news comes hours after reports that fellow contestant Aaryn Gries had been fired from her modeling agency for her homophobic and racist remarks -- calling a gay houseguest "queer," telling Asian-American Helen to "shut up and go make some rice," and saying, "Be careful what you say in the dark, you might not be able to see that b----," in reference to African-American contestant Candice.
> Big Brother Exclusive: Take a look at the new have-not room
> In response to the controversy, CBS told TVGuide.com in a statement, "Big Brother is a reality show about watching a group of people who have no privacy 24/7  and seeing every moment of their lives. At times, the Houseguests reveal prejudices and other beliefs that we do not condone. We certainly find the statements made by several of the Houseguests on the live Internet feed to be offensive. Any views or opinions expressed in personal commentary by a Houseguest appearing on Big Brother, either on any live feed from the House or during the broadcast, are those of the individual(s) speaking and do not represent the views or opinions of CBS or the producers of the program."
> Big Brother: Meet the new houseguests!
> 
> This isn't the first time a houseguest has been under fire for comments he or she has made. In Season 9, eventual winner Adam Jasinski was fired from the United Autism Foundation for calling the children "*****."
> 
> Read more: JokersUpdates.com: BB News & Rumors - About Ginamarie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text from jokersupdates.com News and rumors.
Click to expand...




Even so, they are still on the show. Big Brother should expel these women.


----------



## Sherry

It's a reality show...and the reality is that people showing their "true colors", as Julie put it, is part of the experience for the participants and audience. It is definitely an opportunity to observe and evaluate the character traits in others, as well as ourselves.


----------



## Gracie

In a nutshell...this is what goes on in that house (compilation of their usual convos).


----------



## Gracie

Julie Chen addresses it..and why they decided to show SOME of it.


----------



## JoeB131

You know, why do I get the feeling that the producers encouraged this kind of stuff? 

To breathe life into a show that has already jumped the shark. 

Reality TV makes us dumber.


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> One of the most insane things -- as if talking that way on camera weren't crazy enough -- is that they talked that way on camera for a show with an Asian host.
> 
> Insulting Helen when they have to face Julie Chen 3 times a week?
> 
> I can't even begin to guess what was going on in their pea brains.


It is increasingly obvious that Production has encouraged this kind of behavior for the express purpose of promoting sales of _Live Feed_ subscriptions.  And I'm quite sure it's working.

I recall in previous seasons there was a _Big Brother After Dark_ option which one could tune into after midnight.  There also was the Live Feed option, which I understand was a failure because Guest behavior was constrained and relatively boring.  But it was obvious from the opening scene that this season's Guest behavior will be significantly different.  And that is no coincidence.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Big Brother contestant GinaMarie Zimmerman was fired from her day job after making offensive comments on the show, TMZ.com reports.
> Zimmerman, who worked as a pageant coordinator with East Coast USA Pageant, Inc., referred to welfare as "n---er insurance." The company said it was shocked Zimmerman could "display such acts of hate and racism."
> 
> Big Brother Contestant Aaryn fired from modeling agency for offensive comments
> "We have never known this side of GinaMarie or have ever witnessed such acts of racism in the past," the company told the site. "We are actually thankful that this show let us see GinaMarie for who she truly is. We would never want her to be a role model to our future contestants."
> 
> The news comes hours after reports that fellow contestant Aaryn Gries had been fired from her modeling agency for her homophobic and racist remarks -- calling a gay houseguest "queer," telling Asian-American Helen to "shut up and go make some rice," and saying, "Be careful what you say in the dark, you might not be able to see that b----," in reference to African-American contestant Candice.
> Big Brother Exclusive: Take a look at the new have-not room
> In response to the controversy, CBS told TVGuide.com in a statement, "Big Brother is a reality show about watching a group of people who have no privacy 24/7  and seeing every moment of their lives. At times, the Houseguests reveal prejudices and other beliefs that we do not condone. We certainly find the statements made by several of the Houseguests on the live Internet feed to be offensive. Any views or opinions expressed in personal commentary by a Houseguest appearing on Big Brother, either on any live feed from the House or during the broadcast, are those of the individual(s) speaking and do not represent the views or opinions of CBS or the producers of the program."
> Big Brother: Meet the new houseguests!
> 
> This isn't the first time a houseguest has been under fire for comments he or she has made. In Season 9, eventual winner Adam Jasinski was fired from the United Autism Foundation for calling the children "*****."
> 
> Read more: JokersUpdates.com: BB News & Rumors - About Ginamarie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the text from jokersupdates.com News and rumors.
Click to expand...

GinaMarie is a bizarre character, e.g., the hysterical tearless weeping when Nick was booted.  I'm not sure whether she is behaving in accordance with Production's encouragement to stimulate _Live Feed_ sales, or if she's actually a screwball, or it's a little of both.


----------



## MikeK

JoeB131 said:


> You know, why do I get the feeling that the producers encouraged this kind of stuff?
> 
> To breathe life into a show that has already jumped the shark.
> 
> Reality TV makes us dumber.


Your suspicions are right on.  This season is analogous to the deceptive nature of professional wrestling.


----------



## Zona

MikeK said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, why do I get the feeling that the producers encouraged this kind of stuff?
> 
> To breathe life into a show that has already jumped the shark.
> 
> Reality TV makes us dumber.
> 
> 
> 
> Your suspicions are right on.  This season is analogous to the deceptive nature of professional wrestling.
Click to expand...


But unlike wrestling, these two uh ladies have to deal with their consequences.  I.e. employment.  I don't just mean the jobs they lost,I mean their future employment.  I almost halfway thought it was just for he show but this crap is there for life.


----------



## Zona

Well, I am glad to hear those cute little racists are still racists.  Damn I would love to be there when they find out how bad they screwed up their lives.


----------



## Gracie

omg. Is anyone here keeping up with the live feeds? I don't get them, myself, but read somewhere else that posts what is going on by those that do. Tonight, Aaryan was asked by Gina Marie if mexicans mowed her lawn and she said "No. Gorillas mow my lawn". And then GM went into the Asian Nail Lady schtick. Amanda is saying how much she hates asian.

Are these people THAT fucking stupid and dumb? The host of the show is Asian. Amanda's parents are getting death threats, Aaryn's family are staying mum and keeping themselves hidden and no telling what GM's family is thinking. All I know is...these people are truly the bottom of the barrel and BB should be ashamed of themselves for keeping this trainwreck going. They should have kicked every one of them out and ended the season early. I swear...I am just gobsmacked.


----------



## JoeB131

Reality TV will make you dumber.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> omg. Is anyone here keeping up with the live feeds? I don't get them, myself, but read somewhere else that posts what is going on by those that do. Tonight, Aaryan was asked by Gina Marie if mexicans mowed her lawn and she said "No. Gorillas mow my lawn". And then GM went into the Asian Nail Lady schtick. Amanda is saying how much she hates asian.
> 
> Are these people THAT fucking stupid and dumb? The host of the show is Asian. Amanda's parents are getting death threats, Aaryn's family are staying mum and keeping themselves hidden and no telling what GM's family is thinking. All I know is...these people are truly the bottom of the barrel and BB should be ashamed of themselves for keeping this trainwreck going. They should have kicked every one of them out and ended the season early. I swear...I am just gobsmacked.


Gracie,

Big Brother is the ultimate reality show -- and those people are reality.


----------



## Sarah G

Amanda went completely into meltdown mode on poor Elissa this week.  Part of it was shown on last night's show.

She got in Elissa's face blowing one of those New Year's Eve horns at her, calling her every name in the book and told her she was going to continue torturing her all week because Elissa put Andy on the block with Aaryn.  That means one of Amanda's team is out this week.

Amanda dressed up like an old grannie. Grannie Bubby, with whiteface, black eyes and a whole lot of screaming through the house like the whackjob she is.    On the show, Elissa saw her walking in the room, catching Elissa whispering to other people and she'd get that mean look on her face.  At one point, Elissa saw Amanda looking at her with a scowl and she started laughing, spitting her Sprite all over the counter..  She also laughed at Amanda when she was crying about possibly being backdoored.  

This had to be the best show of the season.

Aaryn is causing all kinds of trouble, campaigning to stay by telling all of what she has heard from other HGs regarding who they would put on the block if they get HOH.  Everyday, she has targeted a different houseguest by telling Amanda some story about that person.  We'll see tonight who goes, Aaryn or Andy.

Hope someone who will put Amanda up and send her to jury wins HOH tonight.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Amanda went completely into meltdown mode on poor Elissa this week.  Part of it was shown on last night's show.
> 
> She got in Elissa's face blowing one of those New Year's Eve horns at her, calling her every name in the book and told her she was going to continue torturing her all week because Elissa put Andy on the block with Aaryn.  That means one of Amanda's team is out this week.
> 
> Amanda dressed up like an old grannie. Grannie Bubby, with whiteface, black eyes and a whole lot of screaming through the house like the whackjob she is.    On the show, Elissa saw her walking in the room, catching Elissa whispering to other people and she'd get that mean look on her face.  At one point, Elissa saw Amanda looking at her with a scowl and she started laughing, spitting her Sprite all over the counter..  She also laughed at Amanda when she was crying about possibly being backdoored.
> 
> This had to be the best show of the season.
> 
> Aaryn is causing all kinds of trouble, campaigning to stay by telling all of what she has heard from other HGs regarding who they would put on the block if they get HOH.  Everyday, she has targeted a different houseguest by telling Amanda some story about that person.  We'll see tonight who goes, Aaryn or Andy.
> 
> Hope someone who will put Amanda up and send her to jury wins HOH tonight.


I am partial to Aaryn who is as smart as she is cute.  If she doesn't win it's only because the House is dominated by women.  If it were men she would have them all in the palm of her hand.  She is a real little femme fatale.


----------



## Gracie

Aaryn is disgusting. Hell, all of them are, to be honest. And the asshole bleaching?! Now who in their right minds do such things on live tv??? And I am surprised that BB let this go on. All hg's are wacko. Every damn one of them.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Aaryn is disgusting. Hell, all of them are, to be honest. And the asshole bleaching?! Now who in their right minds do such things on live tv??? And I am surprised that BB let this go on. All hg's are wacko. Every damn one of them.


Asshole bleaching??  What in the world is that about?

Last night's (Thursday 8/29) episode was pre-empted by football, so I didn't see it.  So what is with this _asshole bleaching_ you're talking about?  Who did that?  And to whom?  My guess would be Amanda did it to that skinny jerk, McRae.  

And who was evicted?


----------



## hjmick

Dang... I thought this was a thread discussing the government's spying on its citizens...


----------



## Mertex

MikeK said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda went completely into meltdown mode on poor Elissa this week.  Part of it was shown on last night's show.
> 
> She got in Elissa's face blowing one of those New Year's Eve horns at her, calling her every name in the book and told her she was going to continue torturing her all week because Elissa put Andy on the block with Aaryn.  That means one of Amanda's team is out this week.
> 
> Amanda dressed up like an old grannie. Grannie Bubby, with whiteface, black eyes and a whole lot of screaming through the house like the whackjob she is.    On the show, Elissa saw her walking in the room, catching Elissa whispering to other people and she'd get that mean look on her face.  At one point, Elissa saw Amanda looking at her with a scowl and she started laughing, spitting her Sprite all over the counter..  She also laughed at Amanda when she was crying about possibly being backdoored.
> 
> This had to be the best show of the season.
> 
> Aaryn is causing all kinds of trouble, campaigning to stay by telling all of what she has heard from other HGs regarding who they would put on the block if they get HOH.  Everyday, she has targeted a different houseguest by telling Amanda some story about that person.  We'll see tonight who goes, Aaryn or Andy.
> 
> Hope someone who will put Amanda up and send her to jury wins HOH tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I am partial to Aaryn who is as smart as she is cute.  If she doesn't win it's only because the House is dominated by women.  If it were men she would have them all in the palm of her hand.  She is a real little femme fatale.
Click to expand...


Aaryn is racist and it's good that she got booted off.  Even though I was hoping that she would stick around and partner with Elissa to help boot Amanda out, I wasn't sad to see her go.  I just hope that neither Amanda nor McRae win the HOH, because they both need to go.

I don't like Andy either, the little snitch.  Hope he gets the boot after those two.


----------



## Amelia

My boycott didn't last very long.

I kinda got sympathetic for Aaryn.  In spite of all the public service announcements against bullying, mean is "in" in American society.  People are rewarded for being mean.  Comediennes are raunchy and unPC.  People like Lisa Lampanelli and Kathy Griffin get paid to act horrid, just two name two people I know from my spectator seat on the sidelines of pop culture.  22-year-old kids are immersed in it these days.  

Aaryn got the consequence of her bad talk -- she was sent home by the person who was most upset by that talk.  She seemed to learn a lot though.  And she's going to learn more in jury house.  She's young.  She's smart.  She has room and ability to grow.

IMHO.




And now I just found a place to watch the live feeds for free and this is shaping up to be the best week of the season.  BB Karma is fun.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> My boycott didn't last very long.
> 
> I kinda got sympathetic for Aaryn.  In spite of all the public service announcements against bullying, mean is "in" in American society.  People are rewarded for being mean.  Comediennes are raunchy and unPC.  People like Lisa Lampanelli and Kathy Griffin get paid to act horrid, just two name two people I know from my spectator seat on the sidelines of pop culture.  22-year-old kids are immersed in it these days.
> 
> Aaryn got the consequence of her bad talk -- she was sent home by the person who was most upset by that talk.  She seemed to learn a lot though.  And she's going to learn more in jury house.  She's young.  She's smart.  She has room and ability to grow.
> 
> IMHO.
> 
> And now I just found a place to watch the live feeds for free and this is shaping up to be the best week of the season.  BB Karma is fun.



She also lost her job.  It will either make her realize the awfulness of her comments or make her meaner.  I think she will get meaner, because people that don't realize that what they say is "mean" or "racist" will only blame others for the consequences they suffer..

As for Griffin and others, they are comedians, they are trying to be funny and whatever they say is to be considered as such, comedy.  Ordinary people, when they say racist things aren't funny except to others that think the same way.

Amanda may not be racist, (I can't remember if she said anything racist), but she is just mean and looney.  Sane people don't act the way she did against Elissa.  I didn't like Elissa at the beginning of the show, but she has shown great restrain in holding back against such crazy talk from Amanda and now, I hope she wins.  Of the ones that are left, she, Spencer and Mcrae are the only ones that have been decent, and McRae, for hanging around with Amanda, loses my respect.


----------



## Amelia

Amanda said racist things.  

Aaryn seems to adore Helen, and good things could come from Aaryn and Helen and Candice just talking in the jury house without the stress of the game.  Part of what Aaryn said was straight out of one particular comedienne's routine.  The stuff about Asians and fingernails.

I think she was being a "mean girl" first and the rest was just free association from things in her culture.  And Aaryn is 22.  Still plenty of room to learn.  

Amanda is 28.  She doesn't have as much room to learn or recover.  





If you think Spencer is one of the decent ones, then may I conclude that you are primarily a show-watcher and don't visit the sites where things which happened on the live feeds are discussed?


----------



## Amelia

Judd seems to be the most thoroughly decent person in the house.  Elissa is very nice some of the time, and other times shows a highly honed skill at insulting people, the kind which comes from years of practice.  In the house, Elissa circulated a rumor that Amanda had an abortion in order to qualify to come on Big Brother.  Amanda's version of the story is that she found out that she was 3 days pregnant when the show doctors examined her but then she miscarried.  That's something personal about Amanda which wasn't my business to know, but after Elissa started telling people she had an abortion, Amanda felt compelled to defend herself on that score.

I have come to like Elissa but she brought a lot of flack onto herself. 

I also liked McCrae, but now I don't care about him one way or the other.  

My current hope for the end of the game is for Judd to be in the Final 2 with either Elissa or GM.


----------



## Amelia

The reason Spencer is still employed is because he has a good union:

His employer's July 6 announcement:  



> The values represented by Spencer Clawson's comments during the Big Brother show do not at all align with Union Pacific's values. Mr. Clawson is on unpaid leave of absence while participating on Big Brother. Union Pacific does not condone his comments.
> 
> Union Pacific is acting in accordance with Collective Bargaining Agreement terms regarding Mr. Clawson.




Their August 7 announcement: 



> Due to the volume of feedback Union Pacific has received from the public about Spencer Clawson's August 5 comments on the CBS reality show Big Brother 15, the company wants to reiterate that it has taken all the action it can under the Collective Bargaining Agreement until Mr. Clawson is released from the show. Mr. Clawson took an unpaid leave of absence to participate on Big Brother 15. Union Pacific has notified law enforcement of Mr. Clawson's August 5 comments.


----------



## SuMar

I would like to see Judd and Elissa in the final two. But fear it maybe Opie and Spence, the two floaters. I've been thinking all along when Spence kept being put up as the replacement pawn that he's going to keep sitting in the nomination seat all the way to the end. Everyone is so worried about taking out the power players, they are letting two floaters slip on by. Much like season 4 when Jun won. Jun and Alison were the two floaters and floated all the way to the end. 




​


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Judd seems to be the most thoroughly decent person in the house.  Elissa is very nice some of the time, and other times shows a highly honed skill at insulting people, the kind which comes from years of practice.  In the house, Elissa circulated a rumor that Amanda had an abortion in order to qualify to come on Big Brother.  Amanda's version of the story is that she found out that she was 3 days pregnant when the show doctors examined her but then she miscarried.  That's something personal about Amanda which wasn't my business to know, but after Elissa started telling people she had an abortion, Amanda felt compelled to defend herself on that score.


Oh, yeah, I had completely forgotten about Judd - actually, now that you mention it, he's at the top of my list of people I would like to win.



> I have come to like Elissa but she brought a lot of flack onto herself.


I expected Elissa to be as obnoxious as her sister, but she is quite different.  And, yes, when she made fun of Amanda and made her cry, that was uncalled for, but since I don't watch the live feeds, I don't know if Amanda had it coming.



> I also liked McCrae, but now I don't care about him one way or the other.


I did too, but the two are an unlikely couple.  Maybe she thinks he is hiding the fact that he's a millionaire, which he isn't according to BB.  Won't she be surprised.



> My current hope for the end of the game is for Judd to be in the Final 2 with either Elissa or GM.


I'd like to see Elissa and Judd go to the end - I think there are three at the end, no?  I would rather have Spenser, though I don't care one way or the other about him, but GM was loud and obnoxious for the most part.


----------



## Zona

I dont watch this show but they did pull me in with all this racist nonsense.  I loved Aryan being called out by Julie when she was booted. 

She doesn't remember saying all that crap?  From what I read, she was making asian racist jokes the night before she was booted. 

Oh and being from texas does not give you an excuse you little pretty racist.  God damn that woman disgusts me.


----------



## Zona

Gracie said:


> omg. Is anyone here keeping up with the live feeds? I don't get them, myself, but read somewhere else that posts what is going on by those that do. Tonight, Aaryan was asked by Gina Marie if mexicans mowed her lawn and she said "No. Gorillas mow my lawn". And then GM went into the Asian Nail Lady schtick. Amanda is saying how much she hates asian.
> 
> Are these people THAT fucking stupid and dumb? The host of the show is Asian. Amanda's parents are getting death threats, Aaryn's family are staying mum and keeping themselves hidden and no telling what GM's family is thinking. All I know is...these people are truly the bottom of the barrel and BB should be ashamed of themselves for keeping this trainwreck going. They should have kicked every one of them out and ended the season early. I swear...I am just gobsmacked.



ARe they really the bottom of the barrel or is this just how it is when you are so relaxed, you speak your mind.  

That is the scary question.


----------



## Amelia

Mertex said:


> ....
> I'd like to see Elissa and Judd go to the end - I think there are three at the end, no?  I would rather have Spenser, though I don't care one way or the other about him, but GM was loud and obnoxious for the most part.





Yes, to GM being loud and obnoxious.  But you know about it.  

Spencer is articulate and reasonable in his diary room speeches for the show.  Why did the editors show how nasty GM can be but not show how nasty Spencer is?  Aaryn and GM took the brunt of the bad editing early on.  Spencer was just as bad.  But he got good edits.  

 GM has a certain naivete which makes it seem like she might not know better a lot of the time.  She sees what gets a laugh and she milks it because she wants so much to fit in. And when she gets hurt she lashes out from pure emotion.   Spencer is not naive.   He definitely knows better.

I would like CBS to be stuck with GM at the end because CBS is so dishonest.







Anyway, Judd for the win!


----------



## Zona

Amelia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> I'd like to see Elissa and Judd go to the end - I think there are three at the end, no?  I would rather have Spenser, though I don't care one way or the other about him, but GM was loud and obnoxious for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, to GM being loud and obnoxious.  But you know about it.
> 
> Spencer is articulate and reasonable in his diary room speeches for the show.  Why did the editors show how nasty GM can be but not show how nasty Spencer is?  Aaryn and GM took the brunt of the bad editing early on.  Spencer was just as bad.  But he got good edits.
> 
> GM has a certain naivete which makes it seems like she might not know better a lot of the time.  She sees what gets a laugh and she milks it because she wants so much to fit in. And when she gets hurt she lashes out from pure emotion.   Spencer is not naive.   He definitely knows better.
> 
> I would like CBS to be stuck with GM at the end because CBS is so dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Judd for the win!
Click to expand...


So are you saying GM is NOT  racist?


----------



## Amelia

Zona said:


> So are you saying GM is NOT  racist?




I don't even know how to respond to that.  I clearly did not say that GM is not racist.  I would ask you what the point of your question is except that I don't care to talk to someone whose takeaway from my post would be that.


----------



## Mertex

Oh, I was so happy to see the shock on Amanda's face when she realized that she and McCrae were up on the block.  After she taunted Elissa all week telling her she was going up on the block - she was so smug, I hope she is the one that ends up going home.

As for GM being racist, I think she just went along with Aaryn, but I'm not sure she initiated any of it, I think she just got swept up with it, much like Spencer.  They could very well be racist deep inside, but I think if Aaryn hadn't made those comments that we would have never heard any of that from them.  That's just my take.

But now I can sleep soundly tonight, knowing that the witch (Amanda) may be going home.  I sure hope so.  She's going to have to come up with a pretty good deal to get anyone to keep her, and frankly, I don't think she has one.


----------



## Sherry

Spoiler: Don't peek if you don't want to know who won this week's POV:



McCrae...bye bye Amanda


----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


> Spoiler: Don't peek if you don't want to know who won this week's POV:
> 
> 
> 
> McCrae...bye bye Amanda




Sweeet Jesus.  It's time that beatch went packing.


----------



## Amelia

Buh bye to the person I used to wish would win it all!


----------



## SuMar

I know who won POV, but remember what Julie said last Thursday, besides the double eviction?


----------



## Mertex

SuMar said:


> I know who won POV, but remember what Julie said last Thursday, besides the double eviction?



Yeah, it would be nice to see that one go, too!


----------



## Amelia

SuMar said:


> I know who won POV, but remember what Julie said last Thursday, besides the double eviction?



Not sure what you're referring to.


----------



## Amelia

I was hoping for a Judd/Elissa/GM final 3.

Elissa blew that plan out of the water in the wee hours of the night.   She made herself the most likely person to go out of the house in the second eviction on Thursday.  And in doing so has hurt Judd's chances of making it to the end.  

Phooey on you, Elissa!


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> I was hoping for a Judd/Elissa/GM final 3.
> 
> Elissa blew that plan out of the water in the wee hours of the night.   She made herself the most likely person to go out of the house in the second eviction on Thursday.  And in doing so has hurt Judd's chances of making it to the end.
> 
> Phooey on you, Elissa!



Aw geez, they self destruct, don't they!  Whatever did she do?


----------



## Amelia

Welllll .... time for detailed spoilers!




Spoiler: Elissa, what are you thinking?!



Amanda and McCrae were on the block, as shown on Sunday.  McCrae won the POV comp.  He took himself off and Spencer went up in his place.  

Spencer actually volunteered to go up in order to make sure Amanda was voted out and to protect his alliance.  If GM had put up Elissa, people might be tempted to vote Elissa out.  Putting Spencer up covered the fact that GM and Spencer are working together.  Judd going up might also tempt people to vote him out instead of Amanda.  But Spencer should have been safe.

If there was ever a time for someone to volunteer to go up and feel safe, this was it.  Everyone was on board with breaking up the power couple. 

And then McCrae talked with Elissa.  They had a "moment". Some apologies were made. And then he talked game.  And it looks like that was all Elissa needed to be receptive to the idea of joining with McCrae and Amanda to save her and evict Spencer.   Amanda thinks that Andy would also vote for her to stay.  So Amanda thinks she's staying now.  

Supposedly Andy is still with the Exterminators, but he has said that he is going to be playing along like he's with Amanda and McCrae and Elissa.  I hope it's only playing and doesn't turn real in the next two days.  

But I was hoping Elissa and GM and Judd would talk about potentially going forward together.  Or would be keeping open minds and think about that after the coming double eviction.  But if she's flipped to McCrae, that makes it more likely that she or Judd will be going home in the 2nd eviction.  And definitely not working together.  

GM felt betrayed and said some ugly things about Elissa's son.  Judd asked her not to and I think she stopped.  

But the trust is broken.

So my final 3 is busted.


----------



## Amelia

It sounded like the powers that be influenced her in the diary room.





Spoiler: More details



Elissa was mad at Amanda, very mad.  Amanda had said bad things about her family.  Elissa was fully on board with getting her out.  Even after she talked with McCrae, she still was telling the Exterminators that McCranda weren't going to sway her.  It was a no-brainer to break up the power duo. 

Then she goes to the diary room.  Then she comes out of DR and goes to Amanda and says she wants to save her.  

And just now Elissa and Amanda have traded jewelry to cement the promise that Elissa would save Amanda and Amanda and McCrae would protect her in the 2nd eviction.  Amanda is holding Elissa's engagement ring as collateral.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> It sounded like the powers that be influenced her in the diary room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More details
> 
> 
> 
> Elissa was mad at Amanda, very mad.  Amanda had said bad things about her family.  Elissa was fully on board with getting her out.  Even after she talked with McCrae, she still was telling the Exterminators that McCranda weren't going to sway her.  It was a no-brainer to break up the power duo.
> 
> Then she goes to the diary room.  Then she comes out of DR and goes to Amanda and says she wants to save her.
> 
> And just now Elissa and Amanda have traded jewelry to cement the promise that Elissa would save Amanda and Amanda and McCrae would protect her in the 2nd eviction.  Amanda is holding Elissa's engagement ring as collateral.





Spoiler: Holy Shit



Although I don't think Elissa was in a good place, because Spencer, Andy and GM didn't even consider her a part of the exterminators, I think she might have had a chance at winning HOH again and keeping herself safe - but going to the extreme and making a pact with Amanda is just crazy.  She can't be that dumb to think that her one vote (plus McRae's) against the rest of them will keep Amanda, does she?  Even if it's a tie, GM would be the deciding factor, and I really think she wants Amanda out!


----------



## Amelia

Spoiler: She thinks ...



She thinks Andy is with McCranda, so in her mind it will be McCrae, Andy, Elissa voting to evict Spencer, with Judd voting to evict Amanda.

As of right now, this isn't the way it's happening.

Judd thinks he is still working with her.  They just had a quiet talk and Elissa said she thought Judd might be with the guys now and would put her up.  And he said, "He!! no" and he meant it.  But she (probably with the help of the DR) convinced herself that she was alone enough that her best chance was to join with Amanda.  And as noted, she thinks Andy is with McCranda, so that would put Andy on her side in the next competition.  

Little does she know.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Spoiler: She thinks ...
> 
> 
> 
> She thinks Andy is with McCranda, so in her mind it will be McCrae, Andy, Elissa voting to evict Spencer, with Judd voting to evict Amanda.
> 
> As of right now, this isn't the way it's happening.
> 
> Judd thinks he is still working with her.  They just had a quiet talk and Elissa said she thought Judd might be with the guys now and would put her up.  And he said, "He!! no" and he meant it.  But she (probably with the help of the DR) convinced herself that she was alone enough that her best chance was to join with Amanda.  And as noted, she thinks Andy is with McCranda, so that would put Andy on her side in the next competition.
> 
> Little does she know.



Changes happen that you don't expect from one moment to another on BB.  Most of the time, just watching the program on TV you think they are going to do one thing and then they do something totally different.  Will be interesting to see if anything changes from here on out.   Can hardly wait for Thursday!


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> Amanda went completely into meltdown mode on poor Elissa this week.  Part of it was shown on last night's show.
> 
> She got in Elissa's face blowing one of those New Year's Eve horns at her, calling her every name in the book and told her she was going to continue torturing her all week because Elissa put Andy on the block with Aaryn.  That means one of Amanda's team is out this week.
> 
> Amanda dressed up like an old grannie. Grannie Bubby, with whiteface, black eyes and a whole lot of screaming through the house like the whackjob she is.    On the show, Elissa saw her walking in the room, catching Elissa whispering to other people and she'd get that mean look on her face.  At one point, Elissa saw Amanda looking at her with a scowl and she started laughing, spitting her Sprite all over the counter..  She also laughed at Amanda when she was crying about possibly being backdoored.
> 
> [...]


It's obvious now (her shifting moods, spontaneous tears, bizarre conduct) that Amanda is bi-polar.  I wonder if she's been on meds during her stay in the House and has run out, or if she went off med to be a guest, or if she's newly developing and doesn't know she's affected.  

Being evicted could set her off on a real manic outburst.


----------



## Amelia

She has been on ADHD meds but wasn't using them right.  She was been going off for a day or two and saving the pills so she could double up for comps.   And someone was saying she got her prescription increased to a higher dose after she entered the house because Aaryn was on a higher dose and Amanda felt disadvantaged.  Not sure about that. But am sure she was taking the doses irregularly, whatever the dose was.

After a few weeks of her wild behavior, production started making all the people on drugs take them in the diary room under supervision.  But I heard she may still have gone a few days without her meds recently.  


Oh and she takes another med on an irregular basis for anxiety.


----------



## Amelia

My Judd/Elissa F2 hope just bit the dust.


----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


> She has been on ADHD meds but wasn't using them right.  She was been going off for a day or two and saving the pills so she could double up for comps.   And someone was saying she got her prescription increased to a higher dose after she entered the house because Aaryn was on a higher dose and Amanda felt disadvantaged.  Not sure about that. But am sure she was taking the doses irregularly, whatever the dose was.
> 
> After a few weeks of her wild behavior, production started making all the people on drugs take them in the diary room under supervision.  But I heard she may still have gone a few days without her meds recently.
> 
> 
> Oh and she takes another med on an irregular basis for anxiety.


Not surprising.

I'm assuming you have live feed access.  And because you have that detailed awareness I'll also assume the other guests have it, too.  Yet, no mention of it by anyone in any of the regular showings I've watched, even during her most manic episode.  I would expect at least someone like Andy (who looks like he arrived in a flying saucer) to recognize and acknowledge the reason for her bizarre behavior, one outstanding aspect of which is her unlikely attachment to a creepy character like McCrae -- who is the diametric opposite of the type of man a woman like Amanda would (normally) respond to.    

Anyway, thanks for the information.  It explains a lot.


----------



## SuMar

McCrae is the rat bastard. After Elissa voted to evict Spencer and not Amanda, then he turns around and puts Elissa on the block? The dumb*** doesn't realize that he's next to go on the block and get evicted or even backdoored.


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> My Judd/Elissa F2 hope just bit the dust.




Yes, now if only Judd can win HOH or POV again to make sure he makes it to the end, I would think he would beat any of them.

I have a feeling McRae will be next to go, since he can't be HOH next week!


----------



## Mertex

SuMar said:


> McCrae is the rat bastard. After Elissa voted to evict Spencer and not Amanda, then he turns around and puts Elissa on the block? The dumb*** doesn't realize that he's next to go on the block and get evicted or even backdoored.



Elissa was in a bad place anyway.  McCrae could have saved her, but it still would leave 3 against 2.  He thinks Andy is still on his side - won't he be surprised next week!


----------



## MikeK

SuMar said:


> McCrae is the rat bastard. After Elissa voted to evict Spencer and not Amanda, then he turns around and puts Elissa on the block? The dumb*** doesn't realize that he's next to go on the block and get evicted or even backdoored.


McCrae is plainly a serpentine character and Amanda's attachment to him had amazed me until I realized she is bi-polar.


----------



## Sherry

Spoiler: Only open if you want to see who the new HOH is and who they nominated.



HOH is Spencer, and he nominated McCrae and GM. The exterminators want to take out McCrae.


----------



## SuMar

Sherry said:


> Spoiler: Only open if you want to see who the new HOH is and who they nominated.
> 
> 
> 
> HOH is Spencer, and he nominated McCrae and GM. The exterminators want to take out McCrae.




I seen it too on live feeds.


----------



## Sherry

SuMar said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Only open if you want to see who the new HOH is and who they nominated.
> 
> 
> 
> HOH is Spencer, and he nominated McCrae and GM. The exterminators want to take out McCrae.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seen it too on live feeds.
Click to expand...


I don't get any feeds, and I've tried not to peek at the spoilers...but I can't help myself.


----------



## Amelia

If Spencer is playing to win, he'll see that he needs to take Andy out.  And sooner rather than later.

Andy has a better jury pitch for why he deserves to win and with Andy's memory for dates he'll be hard to get out during the Final 4 round ... at least if the competitions are typical.

So Spencer should be hoping anyone but Andy wins this coming POV and uses it so that he can put Andy up.  Hopefully he's at least considering that.  

Spencer has said that he wants to take Andy to F2, and knows he would lose to him but $50K would be life changing for Spencer and it would be an honor to lose to Andy (or some such bull).  Since Spencer articulated that, it should mean he's thinking the exact opposite.  

But who knows.  This has been a particularly dunderheaded cast.


----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


> Spoiler: Only open if you want to see who the new HOH is and who they nominated.
> 
> 
> 
> HOH is Spencer, and he nominated McCrae and GM. The exterminators want to take out McCrae.




Wow!  I'm so glad to hear that.  I can't tell my husband, he likes to be surprised, but I'll be on pins and needles!


----------



## Amelia

Spoiler: Power of Veto results



McCrae won the POV.  GM cut her knee wide open.  Got 9 stitches.  Sounds like it was a "fly through the air to complete the puzzle" thing where the puzzle pieces were held up magnetically and they fell down if you didn't periodically press a timer reset.  P.s., and Ian was the guest host.


----------



## Foxfyre

I had never gotten interested in Big Brother until this season.  And I'll have to admit it is compelling. . . .


----------



## Amelia

All three of the people in the finale might be in professional jeopardy.  

Gina Marie has of course already lost her pageant job, though she still doesn't know about it.

Spencer will probably hang onto his railroad job but there could be a hearing.  He has a good union and his family is prominent in their community, so he may just have to apologize and maybe enroll in sensitivity training. 

Andy's employer -- the one he seemed to  expect to return to in January --  made this announcement:

"Andy Herren has formerly worked for College of DuPage as a part-time instructor. He does not currently work for the College. Any behavior or language he uses on the CBS reality show 'Big Brother' does not represent the opinions or values of College of DuPage."


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> All three of the people in the finale might be in professional jeopardy.
> 
> Gina Marie has of course already lost her pageant job, though she still doesn't know about it.
> 
> Spencer will probably hang onto his railroad job but there could be a hearing.  He has a good union and his family is prominent in their community, so he may just have to apologize and maybe enroll in sensitivity training.
> 
> Andy's employer -- the one he seemed to  expect to return to in January --  made this announcement:
> 
> "Andy Herren has formerly worked for College of DuPage as a part-time instructor. He does not currently work for the College. Any behavior or language he uses on the CBS reality show 'Big Brother' does not represent the opinions or values of College of DuPage."



OMG!  Who says your words don't come back to haunt you?

Well, the ones I wanted to be the winners are all out, and some of the video footage that has been released just makes me wonder about the whole lot.

I guess GM is the one that I hope wins from the three that are left, but I really don't care for any of the three that much.


----------



## Foxfyre

Well we'll know soon enough - tomorrow night is the finale and jury vote, yes?  Unless some will know sooner via the spoiler.

Those of you who will be staying on for the Survivor Blood vs Water premiere immediately following Big Brother tomorrow night, make a post or subscribe here:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/tv-forum/313404-survivor-2013-and-beyond.html


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Well we'll know soon enough - tomorrow night is the finale and jury vote, yes?  Unless some will know sooner via the spoiler.


I believe it is live, so there won't be any spoilers!

Those of you who will be staying on for the Survivor Blood vs Water premiere immediately following Big Brother tomorrow night, make a post or subscribe here:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/tv-forum/313404-survivor-2013-and-beyond.html[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the link - I'm a Survivor fan.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> All three of the people in the finale might be in professional jeopardy.
> 
> Gina Marie has of course already lost her pageant job, though she still doesn't know about it.
> 
> Spencer will probably hang onto his railroad job but there could be a hearing.  He has a good union and his family is prominent in their community, so he may just have to apologize and maybe enroll in sensitivity training.
> 
> Andy's employer -- the one he seemed to  expect to return to in January --  made this announcement:
> 
> "Andy Herren has formerly worked for College of DuPage as a part-time instructor. He does not currently work for the College. Any behavior or language he uses on the CBS reality show 'Big Brother' does not represent the opinions or values of College of DuPage."



I'll have to say of the three left standing, I suppose I would like to see Gina Marie win.  Andy, Gina Marie, and Spencer have probably been among the least offensive and obnoxious over all, but sheesh, what do people expect people to think of them when they are on a show like Big Brother or Survivor where the object of the game is to lie, cheat, backstab, and blindside your opponent?  The winner is adequately compensated and generally eventually forgiven.  But the rest have nothing but a tattered reputation left.


----------



## Amelia

Gina Marie actually said one of the most horrible things on the show.  She taunted Candice, the adoptee, by saying, "At least my mom likes me, not like yours."  And she's made some outrageously racial comments.

I'm still rooting for her to win.  I know who won Parts 1 & 2 of the final HOH competition.  Those two will go head-to-head live in Part 3 on finale night.  Then the winner of Part 3 decides who will join them in the final 2.  So even if I spilled the spoiler about parts 1 & 2, the finale is not set in stone.



The reality shows have had some sad cases.  Thinking about that recent suicide of a former Bachelor competitor.  

But the percentage of America paying attention to BB is actually fairly small, so most will fade to obscurity pretty quickly.  Hopefully some of these castmembers get good counseling to help them make the transition back to the real world.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Gina Marie actually said one of the most horrible things on the show.  She taunted Candice, the adoptee, by saying, "At least my mom likes me, not like yours."  And she's made some outrageously racial comments.
> 
> I'm still rooting for her to win.  I know who won Parts 1 & 2 of the final HOH competition.  Those two will go head-to-head live in Part 3 on finale night.  Then the winner of Part 3 decides who will join them in the final 2.  So even if I spilled the spoiler about parts 1 & 2, the finale is not set in stone.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality shows have had some sad cases.  Thinking about that recent suicide of a former Bachelor competitor.
> 
> But the percentage of America paying attention to BB is actually fairly small, so most will fade to obscurity pretty quickly.  Hopefully some of these castmembers get good counseling to help them make the transition back to the real world.



Well Bachelor and Bachelorette are another case entirely.  I can't honestly imagine having such a high opinion of myself or low opinion of myself, whichever way it goes, to go onto one of those shows.  And its mostly bogus anyway because the one left standing at the end rarely--ever?--actually marries the bachelor or bachelorette nor do they even stay together for an extended period.  Nevertheless the concept manages to attract a large audience.

If I was still young and single though, I wouldn't mind being the Bachelorette just to go on all those super cool dates and go to all those amazing exotic locations.

And I'm guessing they cancelled Bachelor Pad--the X-rated version of Big Brother--just because it did get so vile and disgusting.  The suicide of course was tragic, but I doubt it had anything to do with the show.  But I would think it takes a certain kind of masochistic personality to go on one of those shows in the first place--or maybe it's just for fun and games and maybe a chance to win a large sum of money?


----------



## Sarah G

Well, the best of the worst won.  I don't like Andy either but he's not racist, he's not a foul mouthed jerk, he isn't bulemic.

So be it.  Somebody's got to win.


----------



## MikeK

The first and only Big Brother I paid any real attention to was the one with Jordan and Jeff, and I was very pleased to see them win.  Since them I've had little to no interest in any of the subsequent seasons of that show.  I watch it when there is nothing else of interest on and I have nothing recorded.  Even then I tune in and out and I really don't care who wins.


----------



## Zona

i cant lie, I am not a fan of the show but I did look into it a bit because of this season.  Great marketing  on their part I guess.  

The last show was funny to watch.  I turned it on at the end when I got to see Gina Marie smiling and not knowing what was coming.  That was great.

Good luck pretty little racist.  Good luck.


----------



## Mertex

Sarah G said:


> Well, the best of the worst won.  I don't like Andy either but he's not racist, he's not a foul mouthed jerk, he isn't bulemic.
> 
> So be it.  Somebody's got to win.



Yes, I agree with you.  At first, I didn't want him to win, but after all the stuff that went down, I guess he was probably the best choice after all.


----------



## Sherry

I was rooting for Judd, but he ruined any possible chance when he flipped out and got all hysterical.


----------



## Foxfyre

Not being a PC type, I wasn't as offended by Gina Marie as most of you were.  I guess I saw her treating Candace like she treated everybody else, her comment wasn't THAT bad though decidedly un-PC, and I thought she was less offensively critical of her housemates as some were.  But of all of them, Andy was probably the least personally combative and was rarely ever offensively critical of anybody.  

And you kind of have to know Gina Marie is second guessing herself.  If she had chosen Spencer for the final two instead of Andy, would she have won?  But knowing Andy was probably the more popular with everybody, she stuck to her word.  Gotta give her props.

Anybody surprised that Elyssa was the fan favorite?  I thought there were stronger players.  I didn't vote on line but if I had, I don't know if I would have voted for her on not.


----------



## Sherry

Foxfyre said:


> Not being a PC type, I wasn't as offended by Gina Marie as most of you were.  I guess I saw her treating Candace like she treated everybody else, her comment wasn't THAT bad though decidedly un-PC, and I thought she was less offensively critical of her housemates as some were.  But of all of them, Andy was probably the least personally combative and was rarely ever offensively critical of anybody.
> 
> And you kind of have to know Gina Marie is second guessing herself.  If she had chosen Spencer for the final two instead of Andy, would she have won?  But knowing Andy was probably the more popular with everybody, she stuck to her word.  Gotta give her props.
> 
> Anybody surprised that Elyssa was the fan favorite?  I thought there were stronger players.  I didn't vote on line but if I had, I don't know if I would have voted for her on not.



GM's comment to Candace as she was walking out the door was just flat out cruel, and nothing to do with being PC. Knowing that Candace is adopted, and saying, "At least my my mom likes me, not like yours," was despicable.


----------



## Mertex

Sherry said:


> I was rooting for Judd, but he ruined any possible chance when he flipped out and got all hysterical.



Yeah, I liked Judd too, but he didn't make good choices.  And his freaking out didn't help.


----------



## Sarah G

Mertex said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the best of the worst won.  I don't like Andy either but he's not racist, he's not a foul mouthed jerk, he isn't bulemic.
> 
> So be it.  Somebody's got to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I agree with you.  At first, I didn't want him to win, but after all the stuff that went down, I guess he was probably the best choice after all.
Click to expand...


This season was such a disappointment.  I just couldn't stand a lot of them but strangely enough, I liked Amanda better at the end and in the jury house.  Here's an interesting link to an interview with her.  She told about some conversations with the diary room and some things that we didn't see even on feeds.

Big Brother 15 Gossip - Big Brother Gossip


----------



## Mertex

Foxfyre said:


> Not being a PC type, I wasn't as offended by Gina Marie as most of you were.  I guess I saw her treating Candace like she treated everybody else, her comment wasn't THAT bad though decidedly un-PC, and I thought she was less offensively critical of her housemates as some were.  But of all of them, Andy was probably the least personally combative and was rarely ever offensively critical of anybody.


Toward the end I didn't like Candice as much, but the things that GM said to her were really offensive, regarding being adopted.   That was cruel and uncalled for, but looking at GM's overall background and manner, I'm not surprised that she would say something like what she did.



> And you kind of have to know Gina Marie is second guessing herself.  If she had chosen Spencer for the final two instead of Andy, would she have won?  But knowing Andy was probably the more popular with everybody, she stuck to her word.  Gotta give her props.


Okay, it wasn't Gina Marie's option to choose anyone.  Andy won the last HOH, and it was Andy that chose to take Gina Marie.  If Andy had chosen Spenser, Andy would still have won because Spenser never did much other than avoid being evicted for as many times as he went to the "chair'.  Gina Marie was just lucky that Andy chose her, I thought more would vote for her than Andy because of the way he back stabbed so many, but I didn't think Spenser could beat Andy at all.



> Anybody surprised that Elyssa was the fan favorite?  I thought there were stronger players.  I didn't vote on line but if I had, I don't know if I would have voted for her on not.


I guessed all along that Elyssa would be the fan favorite, mainly because of Rachel's fan following that was responsible for choosing her as MVP so many times that BB finally had to change their method and opt to let America choose.


----------



## Sarah G

Lots of people were pretty upset that Elissa even got on this season.  It was supposed to be all new HGs.  She did have the backing of Brenchel's army and it gave her quite an advantage.

She started a lot of stuff in the house and was not really very entertaining or good at many comps.  I'm glad it's over but I still love BB.  Hoping next year is better.


----------

